# List the films you've seen at the cinema: 2011



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 31, 2010)

Now in it's 4th (or is it the 5th?)year, The legend that is the  list your films thread is back. An institution indeed.  Tell us all about what you've seen at the flicks throughout the year,I've  resolved to make the most of my Cineworld Card (very good value btw highly recommended) and visit the cinema more often in 2011
Thread starts 5 hours. Looking forward to hearing about what you've seen.
 You know what to do...


----------



## marty21 (Jan 1, 2011)

1. The Way Back 

Enjoyed it, beautifully made , fantastic scenery, thought Colin Farrell was excellent, and Ed Harris.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 2, 2011)

Tron Legacy 3D. Bit meh tbh, pleasant eye candy on the whole, no story to speak of and some awful lines/acting.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 3, 2011)

Meet the Parents: Little Fockers

I haven't seen the first two films in this series, but I still enjoyed it. Most of it was pretty funny.

[video=metacafe;5094309/meet_the_parents_little_fockers_official_uk_trailer/]http://www.metacafe.com/watch/5094309/meet_the_parents_little_fockers_official_uk_trailer/[/video]


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 9, 2011)

127 Hours -
quality. Totally got into it, especially the surreal bits  where he's hallucinating.
 Good soundtrack and use of split screen too.


----------



## manifold (Jan 9, 2011)

dynamicbaddog said:


> 127 Hours -
> quality. Totally got into it, especially the surreal bits  where he's hallucinating.
> Good soundtrack and use of split screen too.


This. Franco gave a great performance, and Boyle's direction was top notch.


----------



## Tankus (Jan 9, 2011)

Tron 3 d .....wait for the bargin bin DVD


----------



## mhendo (Jan 9, 2011)

_I Love You Phillip Morris_

Good performance by Carey; excellent performance by MacGregor. Movie was enjoyable, probably a 7/10 for me.


----------



## toblerone3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Sorry it this is last year's film, but I just got to see The Social Network. Impressive    A few days after seeing the film I watched the trailer for the first time, this films seems even better. Classic film I would say.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 10, 2011)

Went to watch The King's Speech tonight, on the recommendation of someone at work, who similarly to me, had initially taken a rather dim view with regards to watching a "royal" film.

Damn glad that I did go, very very good character drama period piece, Colin Firth and Geoffrey Rush are both superb, it's funny and moving and well structured, even Spall hamming it up as Churchill can't spoil it (although Guy Pearce as Edward does his best). Well worth watching, really is as good as the reviews say.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 11, 2011)

Off to see Travellers at the Prince Charles Cinema on Thursday. 



> Director: Kris McManus
> Starring: Shane Sweeney, Tom Geoffrey and Alex Edwards
> 
> Four friends set out on a motorcycle adventure weekend, clocking up miles in an attempt to outrun their age and urban lifestyles. After bartering with a local land owner for a place to set up camp, they spend the night reminiscing over their wasted youth. The following morning they spot an ominous looking caravan, and decide to investigate. Within minutes, an idiotic prank leads to a series of brutal events and a deadly race for survival. A modern plunge back into the worlds created by movies such as 'Deliverance' and 'Southern Comfort' but with a gritty British twang.



Sounds interesting and the first cinema trip of 2011 for us.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 11, 2011)

Tron Legacy 3D. Basically what Paulie said - looks purdy (altho I'm not convinced about 3D at all, and surely this would be the kind of film that benefits from it), nothing in the middle.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 11, 2011)

kyser_soze said:


> Tron Legacy 3D. Basically what Paulie said - looks purdy (altho I'm not convinced about 3D at all, and surely this would be the kind of film that benefits from it), nothing in the middle.


strange wasn't it, the 3D didn't seem to add much at all, compared to Avatar say? tbh, even the ads before the film had as much visual impact, although it's hard to be certain without also seeing a 2D version obv.


----------



## Nina (Jan 11, 2011)

I saw *Somewhere* yesterday.  Sofia Coppola always gets a mixed bag of reviews but I do have a penchant for her films.  This was rather slow though and in many ways had a sniff of Lost in Translation but without the humour.

I just don't think there was enough story line. Or enough indie music


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 11, 2011)

finally found a cinema showing Gulllivers Travels 2d at a reasonable time. (my dodgy eye means I can't see stuff in 3d) I really liked it, good comedy cast-  lots of lol moments. 
Some of it was filmed on location at  the Old Royal Naval College in Greenwich.


----------



## Miss Potter (Jan 12, 2011)

The King's Speech. Thought it was superb, gripping from the very first scene where Colin Firth as George VI has a look of terror because he knows he's going to fuck up badly.


----------



## kyser_soze (Jan 12, 2011)

Nina said:


> I saw *Somewhere* yesterday.  Sofia Coppola always gets a mixed bag of reviews but I do have a penchant for her films.  This was rather slow though and in many ways had a sniff of Lost in Translation but without the humour.
> 
> I just don't think there was enough story line. Or enough indie music


 
I haven't seen *Somewhere* yet, but from the reviews it appears she's only got one concept for a film. Like Coldplay, U2 and post-BloodSex...Chilli Peppers only have one album.

Actually, a better analogy would be Status Quo, who only have one riff.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 14, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Off to see Travellers at the Prince Charles Cinema on Thursday.



http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1336253/

No reviews on IMDB and I think that last night was the first showing (although not 100%) of this film. It was not awful but it was not one to rush to the cinema for. The story has been done before and much better. I found myself not giving a shit about the characters and guessing that there were at most 2 or 3 different endings. 

If you want a film of this type then see Eden Lake or another.


----------



## kabbes (Jan 14, 2011)

Herewith the list of films I saw at the cinema in 2010:


----------



## mhendo (Jan 15, 2011)

Saw _The King's Speech_ this evening. Really well done, with outstanding performances by Firth and Rush, although the first half was stronger than the second, i thought.


----------



## gosub (Jan 15, 2011)

Thought The King's Speech was really good, took a long time for them to get clearances for it but thought it was worth it. Two things that bugged : Guy Pearce looks younger than Colin Firth, and heading to underground stations on an early air raid -early war you weren't allowed down the tube because the authorities worried that people would refuse to come out after the raid but thats being nerdy


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 15, 2011)

season of the witch


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 19, 2011)

The King's Speech


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jan 19, 2011)

juat back from the Ritzy - the Kings Speech - excellent film...my arse is killing after getting a duff seat though


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 19, 2011)

The King's speech tonight.  My seat was comfortable.


----------



## StanSmith (Jan 19, 2011)

I went to see The Green Hornet in 3D on Friday and it was alright, nothing to go mad over. Bloody cinemas though extra £1.20 because it was Friday, extra £2.00 because it was a 3D movie, extra £1 for glasses, extra £1 for more leg room. Then the cheeky blighters tried to sting me for a "loyalty" card which would have cost another £4.99!!!

I will just buy them off the bloke in the pub from now on


----------



## Belushi (Jan 20, 2011)

Just returned from seeing the Kings Speech. Very enjoyable very well made period drama with superb performances from Firth and Rush though I thought Spall and Pearce miscast (fine actors though they are).

I dont know the extent to which the story is fictionalised but iirc George and Elizabeth were far keener on Chamberlain and appeasment than the film lets on. Also suspect it's squarely aimed at the Oscars and the American market with the emphasis placed on Churchill (persona non grata in aristo circles at the time) lots of misty street scenes etc. But thats by the by, very good film that's well worth catching on the big screen.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 20, 2011)

King's Speech. Liked it, brilliant film. Colin First was great, as was Geoffrey Rush. Agree with Belushi, a bit hammed up for Hollywood in places but I can forgive that.

I thought Timothy Spall (playing Churchill) was George Cole of Minder fame at first


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 20, 2011)

Lee Joon's "Blades of Blood"; young hothead & wise blind swordsman team up to fight the power. S'alright.


----------



## kabbes (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm having a funny reaction to King's Speech.  The more people go on about how great it is, the more I want to avoid it.  No idea why.  I think it's because the premise doesn't appeal, making me kick against its recommendation.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 20, 2011)

Off to see Bringing Up Baby at the BFI on Sunday.


----------



## october_lost (Jan 21, 2011)

This was refreshing and had a nice soundtrack to it.


----------



## lolo (Jan 21, 2011)

first one of the year has been Kings Speech, brrrrrrrrilliant, I am officially in love with Colin Firth


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 21, 2011)

The Dilemma
reasonably  funny bromance
 stars Vince Vaughn and Winona Ryder


----------



## Belushi (Jan 24, 2011)

Black Swan. Worth seeing - still undecided on how much I liked it!


----------



## chazegee (Jan 24, 2011)

Tron Legacy.
The opposite of a good play. Brilliant scenery, shit plot and dialogue.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 24, 2011)

Badgers said:


> Off to see Bringing Up Baby at the BFI on Sunday.


 
Was wonderful. 
Really great fun film and much clapping at the end


----------



## TruXta (Jan 24, 2011)

kabbes said:


> I'm having a funny reaction to King's Speech.  The more people go on about how great it is, the more I want to avoid it.  No idea why.  I think it's because the premise doesn't appeal, making me kick against its recommendation.


 
Saw it yesterday. Very good performances, but the story isn't all that. Decent Sunday evening fare, but that's about it really.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 24, 2011)

kabbes said:


> I'm having a funny reaction to King's Speech.  The more people go on about how great it is, the more I want to avoid it.  No idea why.  I think it's because the premise doesn't appeal, making me kick against its recommendation.


 
But its "what we do best" - period drama oscar bait, with royals thrown in for extra yank appeal. 
Do me a fucking favour. No matter how well acted and scripted it is - it all points to being  primarily propagandor for english heritage inc and those inbred saxe coburg clowns.


----------



## krtek a houby (Jan 24, 2011)

Miss Staff Sergeant; aka Republic of Korea - 1%


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 24, 2011)

I saw conviction last week, was a bit meh to be honest


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jan 24, 2011)

TruXta said:


> Saw it yesterday. Very good performances, but the story isn't all that. Decent Sunday evening fare, but that's about it really.


 
yes, I thought this too.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 24, 2011)

kabbes said:


> I'm having a funny reaction to King's Speech.  The more people go on about how great it is, the more I want to avoid it.  No idea why.  I think it's because the premise doesn't appeal, making me kick against its recommendation.


That's a wonderful way to go about making your mind up.

Avoid the thing that you think may have a prejudice against.

 - _"Daddy?" "Yes, son?" "What does regret mean?"

"Well, son, the funny thing about regret is that it's better to regret something you have done than to regret something you haven't done. And by the way, if you see your mom this weekend, will you be sure and tell her SATAN! SATAN! SATAN!"


_


----------



## Kesher (Jan 25, 2011)

*Morning Glory*: Funny,  great  from start to finish. 

*Tron Legacy 3D*: Saw this at the IMAX so obviously visually impressive,

*Season of the Witch*: Better than I thought it would be. 

*The  Tourist*: Enyoyed this,  though beginning and end are best parts. Much better  than  some critics have said. 

*The King's Speech*: Excellent, emotional. 

*Henry's Crime*:  Clever and very funny sometimes.

*The Next 3 Days*: A bit too long, last 40 minutes lots of action and suspense

*The Ward*: Very much a B movie. Reminded me of Shutter Island; but  most definitely not anywhere as good as Shutter Island.


----------



## Jenerys (Jan 26, 2011)

Since beginning of 2011 I've been to see

Tron 3D - an extra specially long Daft Punk video really
The King's Speech - agree with everything above, except I liked Guy Pearce as Edward
Blue Valentine - Michelle Williams at her usual best, fantastic movie
NEDS - hmmm, not sure what to make of this, great acting all round, but think I might not have understood an allegory or two


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jan 30, 2011)

Black Swan tonight. Although it was encouraging to see the cinema almost sold out, I don't think the movie itself did itself justification for some of the hype surrounding it.

It wasn't a bad film but it wasn't a good film either really. Narrative/dialogue was sparse, some of it was very clunky for a dance piece, acting was average, bit disappointed tbh. Should have had more psychological horror piled in, or just straight-up wincing-by-the-skin-of-your-finger-tips action.


----------



## metalguru (Jan 30, 2011)

Seen 4 films so far. All good - so a strong start to 2011 film-wise (one bad film can out me off cinema-going for quite a while)

1.  *127 Hours* - Liked it a lot. Good photography, and ultimatley uplifting. 8/10
2. *The Kings Speech* - Enjoyable enough, but can certainly see a few irritating flaws in it. Self-consciously English in style and its been designed to be a bit too much Chariots of Fire. 7.5/10
3. *Black Swan* - Found this genuinely scary, mainly not knowing what was going to happen (I didn't know it was only a 15 Certificate). 9/10
4. *Blue Valentine* - Really impressed by the acting, the directions and the account of a disintegrating relationship 8.5/10.


----------



## starfish (Jan 30, 2011)

127 Hours. Really enjoyed it, good film with a great performance from James Franco .


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 1, 2011)

Two films today, 
Black Swan, which was o.k   in parts but I didn't understand the ending .
Then I saw Barneys Version with Dustin Hoffman in it, this was much better, really engrossing and funny.


----------



## metalguru (Feb 6, 2011)

1. 127 Hours - Liked it a lot. Good photography, and ultimatley uplifting. 8/10
2. The Kings Speech - Enjoyable enough, but can certainly see a few irritating flaws in it. Self-consciously English in style and its been designed to be a bit too much Chariots of Fire. 7.5/10
3. Black Swan - Found this genuinely scary, mainly not knowing what was going to happen (I didn't know it was only a 15 Certificate). 9/10
4. Blue Valentine - Really impressed by the acting, the directions and the account of a disintegrating relationship 8.5/10.

5. *Brighton Rock* - great photography, but not totally convinced by the male lead (Sam Riley, who played Ian Curtis in Control). Haven't seen the original version, so can't directly compare. 7.5/10


----------



## Streathamite (Feb 7, 2011)

Saw *The Fighter* on Saturday - Truly Excellent!!


----------



## ovaltina (Feb 7, 2011)

Brighton Rock, which had some great performances but was very bleak.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 7, 2011)

re the fighter 
Saw it yesterday, whilst i thought it was good , it wouldnt say its a classic ( horses for courses tho innit ) however i do reckon Bale will get the oscar...


----------



## Plumdaff (Feb 7, 2011)

1. Neds - did like it, but not blown away by it, possibly because of the crushing inevitability of everything that happened (which was, in a way, the point) Thought the young lad playing the main character was great, and the odd moment of surrealism was might favourite bit. Still would say Mullen's Orphans is the one of his to hunt out, as it's still one of my top films of all time 7/10

2. Blue Valentine - fantastic acting, very realistic and human story of a relationship. Really liked this 9/10


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 8, 2011)

Utterly amoral and above average action film The Mechanic,
lots of fighting, explosions and some eye-catching New Orleans scenery


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 9, 2011)

Brighton Rock this evening. Adequate movie really at best, Sam Riley was a tad one-dimensional, Andrea Riseborough was better, Helen Mirren was a bit wobbly, John Hurt was very good. Storyline felt a bit wonky really though, too many easy plot devices to move things along and lacking any real sense of danger or suspense, which is strange for a remake of something that is supposed to be a classic British film noir. 

Strange sensation as people laughed at scenes where, for example, 'innocent' Rose finds a drawer full of knives and guns, or Pinkie 'threatingly' tells her to take her hat off as she looks stupid. Probably still worth a watch but nothing special.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Feb 10, 2011)

Tron - Legacy
The Fighter


----------



## Dillinger4 (Feb 10, 2011)

The only film I have seen in the cinema so far this year is L'épine dans le coeur by Michel Gondry, about his Aunt Suzette. It was alright. It was subtitled a bit badly though.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 12, 2011)

127 Hours.  Danny Boyle consistently delivers quality films.

Black Swan.   I'm an Aronofsky fan anyway but it's very good.

True Grit.   Beautiful, sparse, touching.


----------



## Sue (Feb 12, 2011)

Never Let me Go. Very good.


----------



## janeb (Feb 12, 2011)

Never Let Me Go - wasn't sure about going as I love the book but I really enjoyed it. Haven't cried so much in a cinema since The Crow! Mr jb was a bit confused - he bought the tickets thinking it was the American remake of Let the Right One In, he said he realised his mistake in the 'first 5 mins' but enjoyed it nevertheless ...


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 13, 2011)

Saw Never Let Me Go today as well... fucking hell... Its not the love story the trailers make it out to be.


----------



## Sue (Feb 13, 2011)

I was a bit dubious about going to see it too, also loving the book. Thought they made a very good job of it -- even Keira Knightley was okay.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 13, 2011)

DexterTCN said:


> 127 Hours.  Danny Boyle consistently delivers quality films.


 
i saw a pirated copy of that on sale in mumbai, except it said 127 Days.


----------



## metalguru (Feb 13, 2011)

1. 127 Hours - Liked it a lot. Good photography, and ultimatley uplifting. 8/10
2. The Kings Speech - Enjoyable enough, but can certainly see a few irritating flaws in it. Self-consciously English in style and its been designed to be a bit too much Chariots of Fire. 7.5/10
3. Black Swan - Found this genuinely scary, mainly not knowing what was going to happen (I didn't know it was only a 15 Certificate). 9/10
4. Blue Valentine - Really impressed by the acting, the directions and the account of a disintegrating relationship 8.5/10.
5. Brighton Rock - great photography, but not totally convinced by the male lead (Sam Riley, who played Ian Curtis in Control). Haven't seen the original version, so can't directly compare. 7.5/10

6. *The Fighter* - Better than I thought it would be, as I don't normally get on with Hollywood's portrayal of boxing. Enjoyed Christian Bale's acting in particular, and the mother.  7.5/10


----------



## GeeKann (Feb 14, 2011)

I recently saw the remake of True Grit. Not sure what to make of it. Yes, there were great performances by Jeff Bridges, Matt Damon and the young actress Hailee Steinfeld. A lot of the movie IMO was practically word for word with the 1969 version even if the plot deviated in some parts. A good movie, grittier than the 1969 movie, but a bit pointless really.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 14, 2011)

I've just seen a film at the IMAX about a baby that gets kidnapped at birth and ends up growing in a big tall tower with a wicked "mother" who likes the young girl to sing to her.  The young girl regularly nearly gets strangled whilst playing Tarzan with her hair.  Every year on her birthday, her real parents, who just happen to be king and queen of this little forest kingdom, let off Chinese lanterns in her memory.

One year, the lanterns land on the parched forest and set the forest alight.  Everyone dies.  The End. 

I think it was called Strangled


----------



## Kesher (Feb 14, 2011)

Kesher said:


> *Morning Glory*: Funny,  great  from start to finish.
> 
> *Tron Legacy 3D*: Saw this at the IMAX so obviously visually impressive,
> 
> ...




UPDATE to the above:

*Hereafter*: Matt Damon is good; but film is disappointingly low key (apart from the first 10 mins)  especially the ending. 

*Black Swan*: Brilliant acting by Natalie Portman, highly involving, great film. 

*The Mechanic*: Good action film; very violent  due to  a fight scene which is not won easily. 

*The Fighter*: Christian Bale is on top form though also good  acting by other main characters, enjoyed  this.  

*Green Hornet 2D*:  One  for the kids.

*True Grit* Much better than the original. Fantastic acting by  Jeff Bridges blows John Wayne out of the water. I don't normally care for cowboy films; but this one is far better than most

*Paul*: Loved it from start to finish, very funny. Probably will go and see this again.

*Never Let Me Go*: Good film; but very sad and quite frustrating to watch in as much you can't stop asking why the main characters  accept their monsterous situation.


----------



## PopCulture (Feb 14, 2011)

Did anyone see the new Adam Sandler movie?


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 17, 2011)

PopCulture said:


> Did anyone see the new Adam Sandler movie?


 
I did, this evening.
 was planning to see Paul, but by the time I got to the box office I'd already missed the first 10 minutes and as Just Go With It was just starting I just went with it. I actually like Adam Sandler films but this really was a bit so so. You can guess the ending just by watching the trailer and it's way overlong. Nearly 2 hours! .rom-coms should be 90 minutes max imo.


----------



## Kesher (Feb 19, 2011)

DexterTCN said:


> 127 Hours.  Danny Boyle consistently delivers quality films.
> 
> Black Swan.   I'm an Aronofsky fan anyway but it's very good.
> 
> True Grit.   Beautiful, sparse, touching.


 

Re: Is 127 hours graphic?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 19, 2011)

1. The Way Back 
2. True Grit


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 19, 2011)

Kesher said:


> *Hereafter*: Matt Damon is good; but film is disappointingly low key (apart from the first 10 mins)  especially the ending.
> 
> 
> 
> [.


 yeah I thought it was disappointing too, I liked that it was 3 different stories that interlinked but I felt it didn't really go anywhere.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Feb 19, 2011)

True Grit, the Coen brothers western. Very very meh.The plot isn't great and Bridges aside, the acting is terrible.


----------



## dlx1 (Feb 20, 2011)

Paul Was OK best bit was him eating bird.


----------



## DexterTCN (Feb 20, 2011)

Kesher said:


> Re: Is 127 hours graphic?


 
Not really.  One little bit only, pretty much.


----------



## metalguru (Feb 20, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> True Grit, the Coen brothers western. Very very meh.The plot isn't great and Bridges aside, the acting is terrible.


 
Yeah, I agree. I found this quite dull.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 20, 2011)

sleaterkinney said:


> True Grit, the Coen brothers western. Very very meh.The plot isn't great and Bridges aside, the acting is terrible.


 


metalguru said:


> Yeah, I agree. I found this quite dull.




I thought it was brilliant!


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 22, 2011)

Paul,
really enjoyed this, it is very funny


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Feb 23, 2011)

thanx  it's paul(ie) btw.

true grit (not) - couldn't be arsed but might still make the effort


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 23, 2011)

True Grit

Very good. I was entertained.


----------



## andy2002 (Feb 23, 2011)

Took my kids to see *Gnomeo & Juliet* – it's a poor man's Toy Story really but quite enjoyable all the same.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Feb 23, 2011)

True Grit. 
Was O.K but I didn't enjoy it as much as I thought I was going to..


----------



## Upchuck (Feb 25, 2011)

Black swan 8/10
True Grit 9/10
Animal Kingdom 5/10
Conviction 7/10
The Dilemma 3/10
Inside Job 7/10
No Strings Attached 3/10


----------



## marty21 (Feb 25, 2011)

1. The Way Back 
2. True Grit
3. Animal Kingdom 

I thought Animal Kingdom was brilliant - very tense, throughout, excellent performances, particularly from the Mother and the Psycho Uncle.


----------



## moonsi til (Feb 25, 2011)

I go to the flicks often with my Bfs 9yr boy. Tonight it was 'I Am Number 4' which was alright and 2 weeks ago it was 'Yogi Bear' which was not alright.

He is refusing to see Tangled with me....


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 25, 2011)

moonsi til said:


> He is refusing to see Tangled with me....


 
I saw that a couple of weeks ago


----------



## Upchuck (Feb 25, 2011)

marty21 said:


> 1. The Way Back
> 2. True Grit
> 3. Animal Kingdom
> 
> *I thought Animal Kingdom was brilliant - very tense, throughout, excellent performances, particularly from the Mother and the Psycho Uncle.*



If you are Aussie these films are a dime a dozen.  The Boys and Idiot Box are much better.  I thought Animal Kingdom was cheap knock up unoriginal drivel.  Sorry.


----------



## Upchuck (Feb 25, 2011)

Streathamite said:


> Saw *The Fighter* on Saturday - Truly Excellent!!


 
Oh yeah seen this too.  Thought it was a cracker!!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Feb 27, 2011)

Watched Biutiful two nights ago, after much anticipation. But bloody hell, it was grim. Fairly unrelenting, felt a bit like reading Dostoyevsky. No light in the film, scarcely a smile, save for a few moments with Bardem and his young son. By about 120mins in I was waiting for it to end - not a great sign! Still a striking bit of film-making. The inter-connected nature of all of the aspects of society that he turns his lens to is quite something.


----------



## Balbi (Feb 27, 2011)

Never Let Me Go - heartbreaking, and beautifully shot. England never looked so lush and gorgeous, which emphasised the darkness of the society.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 27, 2011)

Upchuck said:


> If you are Aussie these films are a dime a dozen.  The Boys and Idiot Box are much better.  I thought Animal Kingdom was cheap knock up unoriginal drivel.  Sorry.


 
mrs21 is an Aussie and she thought it was brilliant too.


----------



## chazegee (Feb 27, 2011)

The Eagle.
Surprisingly good, a heart of darkness up into Roman Scotland.


----------



## innit (Feb 27, 2011)

Saw Animal Kingdom last week - loved it.  Agreed, the Pope was fantastic!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 28, 2011)

True grit,  Jeff was ok but I found it really boring


----------



## gosub (Mar 1, 2011)

Inside Job.


thorough enough to make it interesting who wouldn't talk, either to them or a senate committee.


----------



## Upchuck (Mar 1, 2011)

Black swan 8/10
True Grit 9/10
Animal Kingdom 5/10
Conviction 7/10
The Dilemma 3/10
Inside Job 7/10
No Strings Attached 3/10
Blue Valentine 4/10 boring
The Fighter 9/10


----------



## CyberRose (Mar 2, 2011)

Paul (9/10)
Never Let Me Go (8/10)


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 2, 2011)

West is West, which was really good, well funny.


----------



## biff56 (Mar 3, 2011)

The Fighter - best flick ive seen so far this year.

True Grit - up there too.

Drive Angry - fucking mental nonsense.


----------



## CyberRose (Mar 6, 2011)

Paul (9/10)
Never Let Me Go (8/10)
The Adjustment Bureau (8/10)

So far this year I've seen some consistently good films, that will probably change after the next few films as I really wanna see Battle:LA next week then it's my girlfriend's turn to choose some films and she has a bad bad record of choosing good films!


----------



## metalguru (Mar 6, 2011)

1. 127 Hours - Liked it a lot. Good photography, and ultimatley uplifting. 8/10
2. The Kings Speech - Enjoyable enough, but can certainly see a few irritating flaws in it. Self-consciously English in style and its been designed to be a bit too much Chariots of Fire. 7.5/10
3. Black Swan - Found this genuinely scary, mainly not knowing what was going to happen (I didn't know it was only a 15 Certificate). 9/10
4. Blue Valentine - Really impressed by the acting, the directions and the account of a disintegrating relationship 8.5/10.
5. Brighton Rock - great photography, but not totally convinced by the male lead (Sam Riley, who played Ian Curtis in Control). Haven't seen the original version, so can't directly compare. 7.5/10
6. The Fighter - Better than I thought it would be, as I don't normally get on with Hollywood's portrayal of boxing. Enjoyed Christian Bale's acting in particular, and the mother. 7.5/10
7. Paul - much funnier than I thought/feared it would be 9/10
8. True Grit - surprisingly dull. Yes, some of the acting is ok - but it lacked any compelling interest for me. 6/10
9. Howl - James Franco's acting is very good - but the film sinks under the court room structure and the animation. 6/10
10 The Adjustment Bureau - the first two thirds are very well done, but the last third of the film lets it down 7.5/10
11. Rango - loved it - a far better western than True Grit - spaghetti western meets Polanski's China Town. Probably the best film I've seen so far this year. 9.5/10


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 8, 2011)

metalguru said:


> 6. The Fighter - Better than I thought it would be, as I don't normally get on with Hollywood's portrayal of boxing. Enjoyed Christian Bale's acting in particular, and the mother. 7.5/10
> 0


  I liked the mother in that too, and his sisters - that bit when he when bought Charlene home for the first time and they kept calling her a 'MTV girl' 
Excellent film


----------



## CyberRose (Mar 13, 2011)

Paul (9/10)
Never Let Me Go (8/10)
The Adjustment Bureau (8/10)

Battle:LA (7/10) - it's actually a lot better than I expected after reading the critics' reviews. Interestingly the critic score for Rotten Tomatoes and IMDB are both pretty abysmal but the audience score is around 70%, so this is definitely not a film for the critics but if you like the genre you'll love this film!


----------



## dessiato (Mar 13, 2011)

Last film I saw was Gullivers Travels 3D, I only went because I'm in it. I enjoyed it though, but didn't think it was that good, even though I was in it.


----------



## boing! (Mar 14, 2011)

Saw Norwegian Wood yesterday. Looks and sounds incredible, although possibly so good that I spent a lot of time thinking, 'wow this looks and sounds incredible', rather than allowing myself to get drawn in to the film. I liked the book, but I don't feel particularly precious over it, so not really that bothered about how well it captured all elements of it, perhaps the supporting characters weren't developed enough, but for the sake of the film and the narrative it probably needed to be focused more on the main characters. 

To be honest I think I was so blown away by the photography, score and sound design I  need to watch it again to work out whether the rest of the film is actually any good.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 15, 2011)

I went to watch Norwegian Wood last night and feel not dissimilar to you boing! I found it quite an empty film, despite the obvious richness of the production - I've just gone back and blasted throiugh the opening 4 chapters of the book and it's some of the nuances that help to explain a great deal more than the words on the page that are missing. However, having said that, the movie was quite intelligent in the manner in which it moved the story forward, expecting the viewer to make some mental leaps, although I did find the narrative flow to be a bit messy.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 15, 2011)

dessiato said:


> Last film I saw was Gullivers Travels 3D, I only went because I'm in it. I enjoyed it though, but didn't think it was that good, even though I was in it.


 
 I enjoyed it too. I noticed some of it was filmed round the grounds of the  Royal Naval College in Greenwich.

 talking of Greenwich went to the o2 Cineworld this afternoon to see Hall Pass not very original but still funny. Well  it made me lol a few times anyway. First time I've seen Stephen Merchant in anything without Gervais.
And before the film I saw trailer for the remake of Arthur with Helen Mirren and Russell Brand in it, which may be promising...


----------



## gosub (Mar 15, 2011)

not as promising as


----------



## 8115 (Mar 17, 2011)

So far I think:

Another Year
The Kings Speech
How much does your building weigh, Mr Foster
The Tempest

I think Another Year was this year.  How much does your building weigh is an amazing film, really recommended.  The Tempest I didn't rate at all, too much CGI (?) and other stuff.


----------



## CyberRose (Mar 20, 2011)

Paul (9/10)
Never Let Me Go (8/10)
The Adjustment Bureau (8/10)
Battle:LA (7/10)

Fair Game (7/10) - probably of interest to U75ers who can remember the story unfolding (here's the link from the U75 thread from 2005 - 6 years ago!!  Thought it was only a year or two back!). Looking at it as purely a film it's not a particularly suspenseful thriller (or even a thriller). It doesn't have the historical impact that _Charlie Wilson's War_ even tho it appears to be suggesting the Iraq War started _just because_ of the uranium story (obviously it was used as a justification but not the only one!). The actual outing of Plame and the troubles she had as a consequence seemed like a fairly small part of the film towards the end, instead it consentrated on the uranium issue and how it was siezed upon by the Bush regime, but with a film like that I'd have liked to see more of the anguish she must have felt as her life fell apart. It would also have been nice to see more of the colluding between Libby and Rove, but I suppose that couldn't really have been expanded on either for legal reasons or simply because nobody (who's willing to tell!) knows. I gave it 7/10 because it's a subject that's of interest to me as it will be to probably most people in the politics forums, for anyone else not too bothered about politics it's probably gonna be a 6/10 film.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 20, 2011)

This weekend I saw The Lincoln Lawyer, fairly decent thriller about a lawyer who works from the back seat of his Lincoln car.
and
new Woody Allen film set in London - You Will Meet a Tall Dark Stranger, not one of his finest but enjoyable enough...


----------



## mrs quoad (Mar 20, 2011)

Just back from The Kings Speech.

Which was probably the most excrutiatingly dull 2 hours of my recent life.

If I wasn't with Artichoke, I would've walked out after the first 10 mins.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 21, 2011)

sub
mar
ine tonight, a lovely little comedy about teen romance and making sense of life, lots of laughs, some great performances and not too sickly cute which i was worried it might be. won't be the best film you ever saw, but i thought it was very good and its well worth a watch.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Mar 22, 2011)

just to say that this film has really stayed with me (Submarine) and i've been chuckling over various bits of it this morning, always a sign of something good, so i really do recommend watching it.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Mar 22, 2011)

Anuvahood



funniest film I've seen in a long time


----------



## Artaxerxes (Mar 27, 2011)

Just come in from seeing Wake Wood at the PCC, its basically an Irish Pet Cemetary.

Excellent in places, fair bit of gore but there are stretches of what the hell are these characters thinking? That I'm still not sure is good or plain silly. Also quite slow to get going


----------



## redsquirrel (Mar 29, 2011)

French film festival has started here so saw 

Angele & Tony-
Good, nothing new but done well

Of Gods & Men
- Stunning, incredibly powerful and packed with great performances especially the actor who played the chief Monk, Christian.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Apr 4, 2011)

Tron - Legacy
The Fighter
Rango
Cave of Forgotten Dreams


----------



## Dr. Furface (Apr 4, 2011)

mrs quoad said:


> Just back from The Kings Speech.
> 
> Which was probably the most excrutiatingly dull 2 hours of my recent life.
> 
> If I wasn't with Artichoke, I would've walked out after the first 10 mins.


Exactly what I thought it would be like!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Apr 6, 2011)

Source Code last night, what a fantastic movie, really tightly made with some very good performances from the leads, a story that unfolds in a way that draws you in completely (although a minor criticism may be about a couple of rather obvious aspects), it's multi-layered so you've got a thriller that incorporates sci-fi, morality, emotions, alternative realities, there's some humour and some poignancy, visually it's great, go and see it, it's one of the best things i've seen this year (pisses all over Inception for eg which explored similar territory). And ignore the gash trailer which made me think about not bothering with this little gem.


----------



## big eejit (Apr 10, 2011)

Off to see The Silent House this afternoon. Sounds rather scary.

Will find out who's right, Peter Bradshaw in Graun says great:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/2011/apr/07/the-silent-house-review

And Philip French in Observer says crap:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/2011/apr/10/silent-house-review-uruguay-horror?INTCMP=SRCH


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 12, 2011)

The Roomate - psychological thriller about a deranged student who becomes obsessed with her new roommate, don't bother it's well shite.


----------



## Belushi (Apr 13, 2011)

Rosa Luxemburg, Margarethe Von Trottas film from 1986, at the ICA last night.


----------



## 8115 (Apr 13, 2011)

Submarine - Wasn't sure about this at the time but in hindsight I quite liked it.
The Cave of Forgotten Dreams - Ok, good subject matter but not such a good film.
Limitless - Pile of shit.  I actually started laughing as the credits rolled, that's how bad it is.


----------



## Zabo (Apr 13, 2011)

*The King's Speech*

1. Had Logue cured him sooner of his s..s..s..stutter the film wouldn't have lasted so long and all would be happy.

2. The film's music supervisor should be shot for using the wrong music for the era i.e. Beethoven (German) Brahms(German) and Mozart (Austrian/Hitler). Given that Britain had just finished one war against 'the krauts' and were about to embark on another it would have been more appropriate to have used Elgar and Vaughan Williams 

I'd like to know why the DP was trying to emulate some of the Dutch masters in some of his shots and why he tried to copy Roy Andersson in others?

Bonham Carter - Her tits are more interesting than her acting. And that double barrel name and exaggerated accent ffs! She's going to be a future lovey like Judith Dench.

I'm getting mighty confused with Geoffrey Rush. One minute he's Sir Francis Walsingham in Elizabeth and then pops up hundreds of years later as an elocution stammerer expert. I wonder what he eats to give him such longevity?


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 13, 2011)

hmm, the royal family are german after all, so maybe it _was_ appropriate?


----------



## Belushi (Apr 13, 2011)

IRL 'George' was an enthusiastic appeaser.


----------



## Zabo (Apr 13, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> hmm, the royal family are german after all, so maybe it _was_ appropriate?



I'd thought that too but as we know they love to put up a façade.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 13, 2011)

i'm sure people still listened to german music. i doubt a war would have put them off it.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 14, 2011)

Your Highness


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 15, 2011)

SCREAM 4

Sidney comes home to take on ghostface again. I don't really remember much about what happened in Scream 3 tho I know I definitely went to see it. This is much better, I enjoyed it a lot and it kept me guessing right up to the end.


----------



## Sue (Apr 17, 2011)

Little White Lies. Far too long, very French, hated all the characters. Wouldn't recommend it really, though everyone else in the audience was laughing away and seemed to be enjoying it.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 18, 2011)

Beastly, 
a modern Beauty and the Beast, -
 Kyle Kingson is rich, handsome and a total arsehole, he pisses off  the school witch who casts a spell on him disfiguring  his body and face.  She tells him he'll stay that way forever unless he finds someone to fall in  love  with him within the year.
 It was rather good, sweet without being too cheesy. Liked it.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 24, 2011)

Went to see the Wim Wedners tribute to groundbreaking choreographer Pina Bauch - films called Pina







Its in 3d, but i just cant handle 3d - it hurts my eyes too much - so i just watched it blurry without glasses on the whole - but despite that its just undeniable that Pina is a legend in the dance world - not something i know anything about, but its really great stuff. She really says a lot about men and women - the messages are profound.

the sections with dancing out and about her home town were particularly great - nice to see dance outside of a theater environment.

 the film has a couple of little niggly annoying bits in, mainly just the odd over-luvvy dancer, but its not worth dwelling on - the choreography is amazing, and its a great watch. Id recommend waiting for DVD, or seeing in 2D.


----------



## Sue (Apr 25, 2011)

The Last Picture Show. Feeling a bit sad.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Apr 30, 2011)

Russell Brand and Helen Mirren  in the remake of Arthur. 
Really funny it was too. I liked it better than the original


----------



## Sue (May 2, 2011)

dynamicbaddog said:


> Russell Brand and Helen Mirren  in the remake of Arthur.
> Really funny it was too. I liked it better than the original


 
Talk about damning with faint praise...


----------



## Sue (May 2, 2011)

Luc Besson's latest -- Adele Blanc-Sec. Not his finest effort. Get it on DVD -- don't waste your money seeing it in the cinema.


----------



## Gramsci (May 2, 2011)

http://www.isawthedevilmovie.com/

Another insane Korean film that is a must see. Only on at iCA I think.

I have also seen by this director " A tale of two sisters" and "A Bittersweet Life".

Great cinematography. As I expect from Korean films. Its genre film. Cops girlfriend murdered and he goes out to get revenge. Starts out like Hollywood film then turns into a nightmare. Yes u will get nightmares with this film. It reminded me of Seven and the Saw films. It is deeply disturbing and unpleasant.

Unlike US films there is a black (very black) humour in Korean nasties like this.There are cultural differences between western and Korean films that I cant quite fathom. Even though they use same genres and influence each other. At one point a referance (not sure if this was intentional) to the Belgium spoof serial killer doc "Man Bites Dog"

When you think there is going to be a resolution the film takes another twist. Excellant acting from the 2 leads. The baddie was star of Oldboy.

The film raises itself above purely gratuitous sex and violence by showing how a person can become like the pyschos he is chasing.


----------



## Gramsci (May 2, 2011)

ska invita said:


> Went to see the Wim Wedners tribute to groundbreaking choreographer Pina Bauch - films called Pina
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I saw this at Curzon Mayfair in London. Its a big screen and the projection is always good. I wonder if 3D works better in some cinemas than others? I agreed with Wenders that 3D was integral part of this film.

U dont have to know about dance to get into this film. Wenders has made a documentary that is also visually stunning.He takes the dancers out to city and industrial landscapes. Something u cant do with dance in theatre.He also allows the dancers to talk head on to the camera. It is moving film as its also about life.The dancers are searching for something. Though they are never sure whether they are on the right road or not. As one says.That is what makes us fully human. The search not the end.

Also interesting as dance is way of using whole body. The body is how we are situated in reality. Our pyschology and body situated in reality cause conflict. Out if this dance is created. If I get the gist of this right.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 3, 2011)

Limitless


was gripped by this from beginning to end, really clever plot, some good action scenes too.


----------



## Cloo (May 3, 2011)

Saw 'The Adventures of Adele Blanc-Sec' last night, extremely daft, very well made, massive plot holes, but who cares really when it was a lot of fun.


----------



## Gramsci (May 5, 2011)

http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/2011/apr/24/how-i-ended-this-summer-review

Russian film "How I ended the Summer". On limited release. Trailer in the Guardian link. Good review by French.

Looks stunning. Particularly the Artic landscape. I have seen a few recent Russian films. Whilst I love the cinematagraphy the stories leave me a bit cold. Not sure why. The link has good review by French. I agree about it being allegory for modern Russia. Its just that in the end I couldnt get that involved in the characters. Worth a look though.


----------



## Gramsci (May 5, 2011)

I met someone at Ritzy who told me that the restored version of Battleship Potemkin is a must see. It has new version of the score for the German market. ( Silent films often had differnent versions and musical scores for different countries). Its on for short time in cinemas.

http://www.bfi.org.uk/whatson/node/20177


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 5, 2011)

Gramsci said:


> I saw this at Curzon Mayfair in London. Its a big screen and the projection is always good. I wonder if 3D works better in some cinemas than others? I agreed with Wenders that 3D was integral part of this film.
> 
> U dont have to know about dance to get into this film. Wenders has made a documentary that is also visually stunning.He takes the dancers out to city and industrial landscapes. Something u cant do with dance in theatre.He also allows the dancers to talk head on to the camera. It is moving film as its also about life.The dancers are searching for something. Though they are never sure whether they are on the right road or not. As one says.That is what makes us fully human. The search not the end.
> 
> Also interesting as dance is way of using whole body. The body is how we are situated in reality. Our pyschology and body situated in reality cause conflict. Out if this dance is created. If I get the gist of this right.


Yes, went to see this at the Rio in Dalston last night and absolutely loved it, the movie itself was tremendous once it got going, some fantastic camerawork that used the 3D really well, so that you did feel like you were watching dance on a stage, the choreography was superb (as expected) and at the end, there was a spontaneous and warm round of applause, which is something I haven't heard for a while in a cinema.


----------



## bmd (May 5, 2011)

Thor.

Thorly regretted it. 

Thorry.


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 5, 2011)

Thor , was quite entertaining I think , first 3d film ive seen, I say I think as i fell asleep for the first 20 mins, nothing to do with the film , more to do with the amount id had to drink


----------



## Gramsci (May 5, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> Yes, went to see this at the Rio in Dalston last night and absolutely loved it, the movie itself was tremendous once it got going, some fantastic camerawork that used the 3D really well, so that you did feel like you were watching dance on a stage, the choreography was superb (as expected) and at the end, there was a spontaneous and warm round of applause, which is something I haven't heard for a while in a cinema.


 
Thats good. I heard that the Rio had just got 3D. This is the first 3D film they have shown. Not my part of London so I dont get up there much. But it is one of my favourite cinemas. Like the old rep cinemas ( Scala etc) that have sadly all gone. Its also cheap but has good screen. Last up there for Turkish film festival.


----------



## belboid (May 7, 2011)

In the last week I've actually managed to go to the pics threee times, almost a record.

Meek's Cutoff was the first - the 'female True Grit' according to some.  Very good, wonderful landscapes.  Don't expect much to happen.

Peeping Tom - the glorious 50th Anniversary restoration, really quite wonderful, reminded me just why this was such a brilliant film in the first place.

& The Big Sleep.  Which mrs b had never actually seen, shamefully. Even more wonderful than before, what a cracking film, seeing it on telly you dnt really realise just how gorgeous Martha Vickers is.  Sterling stuff.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 7, 2011)

Everywhere and Nowhere.
with Adam Deaconcool in it.
 It's a right DJs/rave movie,
Highly recommended. I didn't want it  to end and sat there mesmerized through the end credits.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 7, 2011)

Gramsci said:


> Thats good. I heard that the Rio had just got 3D. This is the first 3D film they have shown. Not my part of London so I dont get up there much. But it is one of my favourite cinemas. Like the old rep cinemas ( Scala etc) that have sadly all gone. Its also cheap but has good screen. Last up there for Turkish film festival.


yes, its a great little cinema, i feel very lucky that its within walking distance, we just had the east end film festival, a queer weekend and lots more fun and frolics


----------



## marty21 (May 7, 2011)

1. The Way Back 
2. True Grit
3. Animal Kingdom 
4. Beneath Hill 60

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beneath_Hill_60

Australian film about tunnellers in WW1, very good, saw it at the Australian Film Festival at the Barbican.


----------



## Gramsci (May 8, 2011)

Hors la Loi/ Outside the Law

website for film

http://www.tadrart.com/tessalit/horslaloi/index.html


article about controversy in France about "falsifying" French history and being anti French:

http://www.france24.com/en/20100429...fying-history-french-algerian-massacre-cannes



Saw this film on the Algerian war of independance today. This film caused a stir in France. Accused of being anti French. Also biased in its portrayel of the Algerian resistance to colonial rule. I woudnt say it was anti French. Its use of history I cant comment on as I do not know enough.The controversary does show that in France the Algerian war is still a touchy subject.

Like "Days of Glory" this film is a standard but solidly made film. I think its better than Days of Glory. The treating of the use of violence and terror on both sides is well handled. The use of violence is not romanticized.

I think the film holds together well despite its length. Like Melvilles "Army in the Shadows" it shows how underground struggle affects normally humane people.

The film is set in France and covers an area of history that is not well known about.This makes an otherwise standard war film interesting.

Due to its controversial nature in France it was released as an Algerian film. Even though it had French actors and funding (as well as Algerian). It was considered to be to anti French.


----------



## marty21 (May 8, 2011)

1. The Way Back 
2. True Grit
3. Animal Kingdom 
4. Beneath Hill 60
5. South Solitary 

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1587278/

Another one at the Australian Film Festival, set on a remote island in the 20s, a new lighthouse keeper arrives with his niece - who has a dark secret, on the island are a shell-shocked WW1 veteran, and a husband, wife and family. Won't spoilt it with the whole plot, but I enjoyed it, magnificent landscapes, sexual tension, broken men and women. Doesn't seem to have much of a release though.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 8, 2011)

sexual tension but no release


----------



## marty21 (May 8, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> sexual tension but no release



it would spoilt it for you if I told you


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 8, 2011)

release me marty, release me....hehehe


----------



## Sue (May 10, 2011)

Gramsci said:


> Hors la Loi/ Outside the Law
> 
> website for film
> 
> ...


 
Saw this last night. Thought it was very good.

And yes, the French haven't really dealt with the Second World War, never mind Algeria.


----------



## Gramsci (May 11, 2011)

I talked to the French guy in my cafe. As far as he was concerned all this old history should be forgotten. So I agree Algeria is still a difficult issue for the French.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 11, 2011)

Insidious, 
disappointing, I thought it borrowed too much from Paranormal Activity


----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 11, 2011)

Attack the Block 

_"What kind of alien would invade a council estate in South London?"

"One that's looking for a fight._


----------



## marty21 (May 12, 2011)

1. The Way Back 
2. True Grit
3. Animal Kingdom 
4. Beneath Hill 60
5. South Solitary 
6.  Tomorrow When the War Began.

3 films in a week! after 3 all year, last film we booked at the Australian Film Festival - this is Madmax meets Red Dawn, teenagers in Oz, come back from a weekend in the mountains to find no one about - and eventually discover why - an  army of Asian looking dudes have invaded Oz!!!! 

Silly plot, but I really enjoyed it - I think there's going to be a few more in the series. 


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tomorrow,_When_the_War_Began_(film)

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1587278/

Another one at the Australian Film Festival, set on a remote island in the 20s, a new lighthouse keeper arrives with his niece - who has a dark secret, on the island are a shell-shocked WW1 veteran, and a husband, wife and family. Won't spoilt it with the whole plot, but I enjoyed it, magnificent landscapes, sexual tension, broken men and women. Doesn't seem to have much of a release though.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Gramsci (May 15, 2011)

http://www.artificial-eye.com/film.php?cinema=lovelikepoison&trailer

Love like Poison/ Un Poison Violent- Trailer in link

Out on limited release now."Un poison violent" first film by Katell Quillévéré. Very good low key moving and unsentimental look at coming of age of teenage girl.

This has just been released here in UK. This is very good film by first time director. More than a US style indie film. This film deals with aging, faith and growing up. Deserves to do well as its a film that can appeal to an audience of a wide age range. Excellant performances form cast. For a French film its surprisingly non pretentious and down to earth


----------



## Gramsci (May 15, 2011)

Saw a couple of the films of Pere Portabella at Tate Modern. He is contemporary of Bunuel and Miro- who he made some films with. There is big Miro exhibition on at Tate at the moment. I saw Playback and Vampir Cuadecuc also Don’t Count on Your Fingers and Nocturno 29. They are very bizarre and mainly wordless. He uses soundtrack and image. They are very much art/ cinema crossover. 

The Tate Modern are showing his films over next month:

http://www.tate.org.uk/modern/eventseducation/film/pereportabellaam11.htm

There is a proper cinema in Tate Modern and its cheap. They show short series of unusual and little seen films.

He has informative website:

http://www.pereportabella.com/home.aspx?lang=en


----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 15, 2011)

Cedar Rapids
Ed Helms (who was in The Hangover ) plays an  unworldly  insurance agent who loses his innocence when he's sent to a trade conference by his firm, 
despite it's slow start I thought this was really  funny in places.


----------



## CyberRose (May 15, 2011)

Paul (9/10)
Never Let Me Go (8/10)
The Adjustment Bureau (8/10)
Battle:LA (7/10)
Fair Game (7/10)

Attack The Block (7.5/10) - enjoyable and entertaining and gets straight to the point!


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (May 16, 2011)

attack the block this avvie, laugh out loud funny in places, not as scary as i hoped, worth a watch tho.


----------



## Gramsci (May 21, 2011)

Julia's Eyes "Los ojos de Julia" 

superior pyschological thriller/ ghostly horror. Atmosphere rather than blood and violence. Very Spanish. Out this weekend.


----------



## stuff_it (May 21, 2011)

dynamicbaddog said:


> Attack the Block
> 
> _"What kind of alien would invade a council estate in South London?"
> 
> "One that's looking for a fight._



+1


----------



## redsquirrel (May 24, 2011)

Snowtown - film based on the real case of the Snowtown/Bodies in the Barrels murders. Very good, though not easy watching, a number of people walked out of the cinema during one scene. In general though most the torture/murder happens off screen and the film is more about how Bunting managed to get others to help him torture/kill his targets. Cast were mostly non-actors, with the exception of the lead role, and all give excellent performances. Worth going to see when/if it makes it over there.


----------



## Gramsci (May 28, 2011)

http://www.snowtownthemovie.com/

http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/filmblog/2011/may/03/cannes-2011-snowtown-justin-kurzel

thanks for bringing Snowtown to my notice. Looks interesting. Less "Wolf Creek" and more "Henry Portrait of a Serial Killer" by the sound of it.


----------



## Gramsci (May 28, 2011)

Apocalypse Now restored original film (not the redux) out now in some cinemas.

I saw it at BFI screen one yesterday. It really needs to be seen on the big screen. Probably few people have seen it at cinema. I did see it when it first came out. The Redux version came out a few years ago but the original cut is a better film.

Though I saw it when it first came out and the ending seems slightly different. Im sure that at the end they Napalmed the camp over the credits. Does anyone know if this is correct? Unless my memory is playing tricks on me. It was 1980 when I must have seen it

The cinematography is excellant. From the website:

‎"Vittorio Storaro’s stunning cinematography and masterful sound editing from the genius Walter Murch won the film deserved Oscars and were just two of many awards the film has won over the years. "

http://www.optimumreleasing.com/Film/Details/4fa4f5e7-9aea-4a28-bbdb-9eb100c77cbe

‎"Napalm, son. Nothing else in the world smells like that.
I love the smell of napalm in the morning."

"The man is clear in his mind, but his soul is mad"


----------



## dynamicbaddog (May 29, 2011)

The Hangover 2
loved it, manages to be as funny as first one,


----------



## 1927 (May 31, 2011)

dynamicbaddog said:


> The Hangover 2
> loved it, manages to be as funny as first one,


 
Watched it yesterday thought it was brilliant, but pretty dark in places, had the feeling of comedy directed by Tarantino!!


----------



## Belushi (May 31, 2011)

Attack the Block, very enjoyable.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 1, 2011)

Gramsci said:


> http://www.snowtownthemovie.com/
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/filmblog/2011/may/03/cannes-2011-snowtown-justin-kurzel
> 
> thanks for bringing Snowtown to my notice. Looks interesting. Less "Wolf Creek" and more "Henry Portrait of a Serial Killer" by the sound of it.


No probs, definitely worth checking out.

Spanish film festival on atm here so saw
*The Last Circus/Sad Trumpet Ballad* - black comedy about the fight between two clowns over a woman, lots of references to the civil war. Mad but excellent, better than Pan's Labyrinth IMO.
*Lope* - dreary biopic of the poet, totally filmed by the numbers - nothing interesting in it at all.


----------



## Piggy (Jun 1, 2011)

http://www.tiff.net/filmsandschedules/tiff/2010/homeforchristmas

Home For Christmas, I saw it in February and liked it a lot


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 5, 2011)

http://www.traileraddict.com/trailer/cold-fish/trailer

On limited release in UK

Cold Fish/『冷たい熱帯魚』For fans of Japanese extreme cinema only. Violent and nihilistic. A blackly comic psychological nightmare.

Shamato is a down trodden husband. His daughter and wife despise him.He runs a tropical fish shop. Accidentally he meets Murato a fellow fish shop owner.

The film, while loosely based on real events is more a psychological nightmare. Murato is almost a wish fulfillment for Shamato. He appears to be everything that Shamato is not. Funny and charismatic. He has everything. His shop is one male fantasy. Staffed by teenage girls in skimpy outfits. He has a Ferrari and hot wife.

The character of Murato makes the film. Great performance. He is at once loathsome but also compelling. A total sociopath it soon is understood that his wealth is not from selling fish.

He takes Shamato on as some kind of apprentice. Leading him and cajoling him into his nightmare world. Cant say to much as it would spoil the plot.

Some reviewers have seen this film as pushing the boundaries of good taste. It is extremely violent and there is also a lot of sexual and psychological violence. Some of it is due to differences between Japanese and Western culture. Certainly the position and portrayal of women in the film is not one that may suit present day Western tastes. Thought the ending can be read from a different angle. I cant see this film being remade by Hollywood for that reason.

Also this is uncompromisingly nihilistic take on family life. I'm still not clear what , if any, the message of the film is. One reviewer noticed similarities with Peckinpah's Straw Dogs. As an exercise in taking one into the darker regions of the (male) psyche I would say it works.

The Earth and stars feature in the film. Murato sees the world as a nasty place- just a group of rocks lumped together. Shamato is an incurable romantic and see the Earth as a beautiful blue sphere. Who is the more realistic. Murato who refused to live by any rules to be free. Or Shamato who, put upon and soft, does not suceed in this nasty brutal world? At one point in the film we are shown shots of the grim industrial city the characters live in. Both in there own ways are trying to find something more than what the world presents them with.


----------



## Belushi (Jun 9, 2011)

Soul Boy, Kenyan film at the Cine Lumiere yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 11, 2011)

Saw "Cría cuervos/Raise Ravens at Renoir today. BFI have it as part of there post Franco film season. It also on DVD:

http://www.criterion.com/films/519

 I had never heard of this director. This film was made in 1975 when Franco was on the point of dying and Spain had uncertain future.

The first thing is that ,as reviewers have said, this is a forgotten masterpiece. Its seen through the eyes of a child who is trying to come to terms with the death of her Father and Mother.

Its both psychological and political. The father is a Francoist. The family is run on traditional lines. With the typical bourgeois hypocrisy in family life. The known but unspoken infidelity.

Ana, the young girl , observes and tries to understand what is going on around her. What is unusual about the film is its use of fantasy which is brought to life on the screen.

It is a critique of the Francoist bourgeois family. The family lives in Madrid but are cut off from Modern Spain. The film shows how the Franco regimes conservative values are out of step with modern Spain.

This is not a surrealist film like that of Bunuel but it reminded me of surrealism. I would say the film is not surrealist as the film maker is trying to represent a child's universe using cinematic language . Fantasy and reality are mixed up. The child uses fantasy to make sense of the world around it. This is demonstrated in one brilliant sequence when the three children play at being there (now dead) parents arguing.

One reviewer points out that there are echoes of this film in recent Spanish films like Pans Labyrinth in the way fantasy and reality are mixed together.

Its almost like the family and children are trapped in there house in a time warp. Occasionally the camera shows the outside world with big consumerist advertising hoardings on the outside of the walls of the houses grounds.

Annas buttoned up relatives are contrasted by Rosa the long time housekeeper and nurse. Its her gossiping and slightly sinister (imo) willingness to tell Anna all the families sexual secrets that teaches Anna about sex. But not in a healthy way.

As a film about the world seen through the eyes of children this film is one of the best I have seen. The performances of the children are unnervingly believable.


----------



## Gavin Bl (Jun 11, 2011)

I have been to the cinema twice in the last 10 years...to see...

Shark Tale - with my daughter...about 3 years ago.
Rio 3D - with the kids...about a month ago.

now they are hooked, and are demanding Kung Fu panda 2 - 3D of course.

At least we all have the specs now.....and to think I used to enjoy a visit to the pictures.


----------



## belboid (Jun 12, 2011)

watched Grey Gardens yesterday.  Or at least we watched it until the screen blew up.  Then came home and downloaded it to see the end.  Cracking stuff.


----------



## Sue (Jun 18, 2011)

Saw Potiche last night. What a waste of everyone involved. 

(And I hadn't realised just how *fat* Depardieu had got.)


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jun 18, 2011)

very slick, intriguing story of sex, lies and faithfulness.


----------



## andy2002 (Jun 19, 2011)

Took the kids to see Green Lantern yesterday afternoon - too long, dodgy script, patchy CGI. Peter Sarsgaard as creepy scientist Hector Hammond was easily the best thing about it.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 26, 2011)

belboid said:


> watched Grey Gardens yesterday.  Or at least we watched it until the screen blew up.  Then came home and downloaded it to see the end.  Cracking stuff.


 
still havent seen Albert and David Maysles work yet. Everyone says Grey Gardens is very good documentary. There style of doc making has been influential.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 26, 2011)

African gangster/film noir movie made in Kinshasa. A film with social comment and good cinematography. Lots of sex and violence.

Just out this last weekend. Saw it at Ritzy (London).

I thought this was a very good genre film. Using the gangster format the Director (born in Congo but educated outside of it) takes the viewer into Kinshasa. A city just emerging from a long civil war.

I liked the way the film was not PC. Its not a preachy film. The characters in the film are developed well and I had sympathy for them. Most of them have been just trying to stay alive in the midst of a bloody civil war. Which hovers in the background of this film.

http://vivariva.com/

Interview with Director:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/2011/jun/22/viva-riva-djo-munga-interview


----------



## belboid (Jun 27, 2011)

Gramsci said:


> still havent seen Albert and David Maysles work yet. Everyone says Grey Gardens is very good documentary. There style of doc making has been influential.


 
The levels of such casual access they got is what marks the film out. The two women being (seemingly) totally unbothered about the cameras being there. And, because of the limits of film stock, they only shot 40 hours of film to get everything from. Quite some job.

Gimme Shelter is really the one that demands watching, imo


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 3, 2011)

Potiche. , a bit overlong. quite funny tho.


----------



## Sue (Jul 4, 2011)

Double bill of Throne of Blood and 13 Assassins. Mortified to say I hadn't seen Throne of Blood before. What a great film.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 4, 2011)

i need to go to the cinema again soon.


----------



## Tankus (Jul 4, 2011)

Skyline ...DVD ...get when drunk 
Battle:LA ...utter pants ...with pants on top ...and tights 
thor .... avoid.. seriously 
green lantern  ...wait for DVD bargin dump bin ...coming soon 

Looking forward to see cowboys and aliens  ....fingers crossed  ..its been a shit scifi year so far ....and I like scifi ...Ive even seen battlefield earth _twice _


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 7, 2011)

Saw Mailick's *The Tree of Life* over the weekend, the 1950s bits of it are wonderful but I'm not sure the other stuff really worked. The Sean Penn parts especially didn't add anything to the film for me. Brad Pitt and Jessica Chastain are both excellent and the performances form the children are top notch.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jul 10, 2011)

redsquirrel said:


> Saw Mailick's *The Tree of Life* over the weekend, the 1950s bits of it are wonderful but I'm not sure the other stuff really worked. The Sean Penn parts especially didn't add anything to the film for me. Brad Pitt and Jessica Chastain are both excellent and the performances form the children are top notch.


 
It's definitely worth catching.  I'm still a bit unsure about it overall. The ending 10mins   I'd probably read too much about it beforehand which I don't think helped.  Certainly transcendental that's for sure.


----------



## janeb (Jul 10, 2011)

Also saw Tree of Life this weekend. Totally loved it, found it hugely moving, felt like I was watching a dream, almost meditative. At the same time found some bits, esp the beach scene, schmatlzy and annoying, yet it didn't spoil the film for me. It's so beautiful, some of the cinematography is awesome.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Jul 12, 2011)

Bridesmaids is  THE summer comedy film - bloody hilarious. The cinema was packed and everyone was creasing up with laughter. I was worried it was going to be a soppy girlie film but it ain't like that at all, it's got some proper outrageous bits in it. 
.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 17, 2011)

redsquirrel said:


> Saw Mailick's *The Tree of Life* over the weekend, the 1950s bits of it are wonderful but I'm not sure the other stuff really worked. The Sean Penn parts especially didn't add anything to the film for me. Brad Pitt and Jessica Chastain are both excellent and the performances form the children are top notch.


 
I agree. I was expecting a masterpiece but whilst it was stunning to watch and I did find it moving Im not sure about it. I liked The New World and his war film. Which didnt get such wide release as this Cannes winner.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 17, 2011)

Trailer for Cell 211 Spanish prison riot drama

This is testosterone fueled prison drama. It has the obligatory tight T shirted hardnuts vs brutal wardens. Its grabs you from the start to the finish. The plot twists and turns. It has some great nail biting set pieces. Both of the main ch...aracters Juan (the prison officer) and Malamarde (literally Bad Mother in Spanish) hold ones attention.

This film is not like the recent prison movie The Prophet. It is not documentary style.Some reviewers say that you have to suspend belief when you watch this film. Thats not a problem to me.Its more in the style of a Hollywood B movie of the 30sand 40s

Juan represents the ordinary Joe about to start a new job as warden. His is a normal life -wife and home..

The prison is the dirty hidden underside of society.The violence is kept from view in modern society. Its not how society is supposed to be seen. What the film shows is that the normal peaceful society is kept that way by the violence of the state. Either potential or actual.

As one of the brutal wardens says to his fellow soft hearted warden when there's trouble u want people like me sort it out.

The film shows that the dividing line between criminality and straight society is dependant on circumstances and chance. As Juan find out.

It also shows how a normal mild mannered person can behave in an extreme situation. Its ironic that Juans previous job had been in a slaughterhouse.

This film this a limited release in UK and is really meant for the big screen. Inevitably there is a US remake in the offing.


----------



## TruXta (Jul 17, 2011)

dynamicbaddog said:


> Bridesmaids is  THE summer comedy film - bloody hilarious. The cinema was packed and everyone was creasing up with laughter. I was worried it was going to be a soppy girlie film but it ain't like that at all, it's got some proper outrageous bits in it.
> .


 
I have to agree with that I'm afraid. I feared the worst but came out pretty pleased.


----------



## Kippa (Jul 17, 2011)

The final Harry Potter film was good, it tied everything up nicely.  The best film that I have seen this year which doesn't seem to be mentioned is 'Hanna', very good indie sort of film.


----------



## weltweit (Jul 20, 2011)

Kippa said:


> The final Harry Potter film was good, it tied everything up nicely.  The best film that I have seen this year which doesn't seem to be mentioned is 'Hanna', very good indie sort of film.


 
Yes, I just saw it today: Harry Potter and the Deadly Hallows, part 2.. there were a couple of moments when I thought I just might close my eyes now and nod off but mostly it was busy enough to keep me awake  ... So, that is the last influx of cash into the JK Rowling coffers, not bad for a series of stories to keep her kids amused at bed time.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Jul 20, 2011)

X Men First Class. Enjoyable, maybe the best of the series.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jul 24, 2011)

Tron Legacy - 4
The Fighter - 7.5
Rango - 5
Cave of Forgotten Dreams - 8
Holy Rollers - 7
The Big Picture - 6 (but 9 for unintentional comedy value)


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 24, 2011)

Paul (9/10)
Never Let Me Go (8/10)
The Adjustment Bureau (8/10)
Battle:LA (7/10)
Fair Game (7/10)
Attack The Block (7.5/10)

Hangover 2 (7/10) - it's the same film, but everyone liked the first one so that's not necessarily a bad thing
X-Men: First Class (7/10) - I did enjoy this and it was a good film, especially if they're looking to develop the characters in future films. However, looses a point for constant blasphemy!


----------



## CyberRose (Jul 24, 2011)

Paul (9/10)
Never Let Me Go (8/10)
The Adjustment Bureau (8/10)
Battle:LA (7/10)
Fair Game (7/10)
Attack The Block (7.5/10)
Hangover 2 (7/10)
X-Men: First Class (7/10)

Harry Potter 8 (not gonna bother rating it or commenting on it cos if you're gonna watch it you're gonna watch it!)


----------



## MBV (Jul 24, 2011)

Dr. Furface said:


> The Big Picture - 6 (but 9 for unintentional comedy value)



Did you rent this or source it via other means...?


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jul 26, 2011)

dfm said:


> Did you rent this or source it via other means...?


Saw it at the Renoir (central London) on Saturday - it's showing there this week and next, maybe longer.

Edit: I hated it for about the first 20 mins and thought it was going to be awful, but then it got quite interesting for 40 mins or so but then it just got sillier and sillier and in the end - for me at least - it just became ludicrous and unintentionally hilarious. I was pissing myself but, this being the po-faced arty Renoir, everyone else seemed to think it was some sort of hugely serious existential classic, which was probably what it was intended to be but really it's just a pretentious load of old codswallop, as my dad would have said.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 29, 2011)

I was wondering about The Big Picture. Glad u said this Dr F. Have not seen it yet but was a bit unsure as its so hyped up.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 29, 2011)

http://www.arriettymovie.co.uk/

Out this weekend.

Studio Ghibli animation. Touching bittersweet story line. The Borrowers live an innocent existence away from the human nasty world. Innocent but noble they are a dying breed. Based on the books by Mary Norton.

A film nostalgic of a time when people treated each other better and only use wanted what they needed. Probably a time that never existed.

A slight right wing conservative edge to the Borrowers (family values) which the animation manages to undercut by its focus on the friendship between people from different worlds which are mutually antagonistic.

The animation is very good particularly the house and the garden. The fat grumpy but good natured cat is a funny character


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 31, 2011)

"Poetry" a Korean film out on limited release.

This is not the Korean film Western audiences are used to. Its the opposite to Asian Extreme film. Its a long film and took me a while to get into. Partly I think because of the cultural differences. However after the first 20 mins I was ho...oked.

Starts off as a simple story of and then gradually gets more complicated as u realise that in the town she lives in certain events are known but no one talks about them publicly. People are more concerned about saving face than confronting an issue head on to the point of being callous.This is hidden by peoples politeness to each other at all times.

The Grandmother enrolls on a Poetry class.The film contrasts her search for beauty in the world with the reality of the society she lives in. As the poet/teacher says poetry is dying.Its a humane film as it says there can be poetry in ordinary peoples lives.

She is bringing up her grandson on her own. The film is also about the position of women in Korea. Because of a terrible event the men in the town decide to hush it up. The women dont have a say.She find the situation more and more intolerable. In her own quiet way she refuses to go along with it.

The film features an outstanding performance by the veteran Korean actress Yoon Jeong-hee : 윤정희.


----------



## andy2002 (Jul 31, 2011)

Took the kids to see Cars 2. Utter charmless shite. The Toy Story short before it is great though (as you'd expect).


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 4, 2011)

Horrible Bosses.
Was O.K, but not riotously  funny.


----------



## belboid (Aug 7, 2011)

HP7b - oh the things we do on our partners' birthdays....  Actually not a bad film, worth seeing on a big screen.


----------



## 8115 (Aug 7, 2011)

Arrietty, I thought it was great.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 15, 2011)

Super 8 the other week, and this afternoon I went to see Rise of  Planet of the Apes, which I thought was fucking aces! Was gripped from start to finish


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 15, 2011)

dynamicbaddog said:


> Super 8 the other week, and this afternoon I went to see Rise of Planet of the Apes, which I thought was fucking aces! Was gripped from start to finish


saw super 8 on saturday, pretty good i thought


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 17, 2011)

Zookeeper - comedy with Kevin James and some talking animals . Was O.K tho with all the product placement going on  there was a point where I thought  I was watching an ad for TGI Fridays.
I stayed in the cinema to watch the Inbetweeners Movie which was excellent. Really funny. I've not actually seen the telly series but this  has made me want to check it out.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Aug 19, 2011)

Tron Legacy - 4
The Fighter - 7.5
Rango - 5
Cave of Forgotten Dreams - 8
Holy Rollers - 7
The Big Picture - 6 (but 9 for unintentional comedy value)
Rise of The Planet of the Apes - 8


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 22, 2011)

The Guard
Utterly brilliant! I'd give it 5 and a half stars.  You must see this film. Poster said it's a cross between Bad Lieutenant  and Father Ted which sums it up quite nicely.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Aug 24, 2011)

One Day.
I have read the book and was utterly depressed by the end of it,  but I enjoyed this film version a lot more. Found it  easier to be sympathetic to the main characters.  Thought Anne Hathaway was brilliant as Emma Morley.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 2, 2011)

finally made it to a cinema again, to watch The Skin I Live In, by Pedro Almodovar.

it was good, but not great, lacking in the grim humour that you usually get in his movies, story line rolls along ok but you kind of second guess a lot of what's coming up, so there isn't so much dramatic impact as i expected either. the acting is great, there's a lot in it that you don't necessarily think of as significant until you talk about it afterwards, so in that sense, it's worth watching cos it's almost like it's more than the sum of it's parts. lovely score and wardrobe btw.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Sep 2, 2011)

1. Arrietty.

The end.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 3, 2011)

Kill List
excellent British thriller very gruesome in places
trailer and reviews - http://filmsponge.com/trailer-gut-wrenching-kill-list-hits-hard


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 11, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> finally made it to a cinema again, to watch The Skin I Live In, by Pedro Almodovar.
> 
> it was good, but not great, lacking in the grim humour that you usually get in his movies, story line rolls along ok but you kind of second guess a lot of what's coming up, so there isn't so much dramatic impact as i expected either. the acting is great, there's a lot in it that you don't necessarily think of as significant until you talk about it afterwards, so in that sense, it's worth watching cos it's almost like it's more than the sum of it's parts. lovely score and wardrobe btw.



I thought ( without spoilers) that the subject was no longer controversial. Genderbending, Mothers etc. Is it transgressive any more to cover this subject. I feel Almodovar has done it before. It is not as good as Bad Education or Volver imo.

Plus Spain is going through terrible times at the moment and this films subject matter whilst relevant to post Franco uptight Spain is not relevant to present day Spain. When Spain threw off Francoism Almodovar was important in discussing taboo subjects openly. Things have moved on now.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 11, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TLEo7H9tqSM

Troll Hunter.

Norwegian film about Trolls

This is good. I thought it might be another Blairwitch spin off but its more than that. Its got Scandinavian droll humour, swipes at bureaucracy and comments on the the environment. I also got into the characters as well as the film went on. Its Norwegian and subtitled


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 11, 2011)

yeh i saw trollhunter last night and enjoyed it 

it was a bit blair witch meets cloverfield in the far north of norway, pretty good


----------



## Callie (Sep 11, 2011)

Apocalypse Now 

Arrietty - liked it but story a bit dull, might reccommend if person liked ghibli stuffs

The Guard - undecided, probably wouldn't recommend cos I didnt especially enjoy it. Couldnt really tell if the film was trying to be funny or what. Might have been lots of funny stuff that went over my head though

Want to see Tree of Life but will probably have to wait for the dvd


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 11, 2011)

http://focusfeatures.com/jane_eyre

Jane Eyre by Sin Nombre director Fukunaga

New version of Jane Eyre by director of Sin Nombre. It is well shot with good performances from Fassbender and Mia Wasikowska. The relationship between the two is believeable.

But the story is a bit dated. Kept wondering about all those servants the upper classes had then but were seen but not heard. Even Jane , a lowly governess, is a class above the servants.

Still the concept of being trapped in your circumstances in the society you live in is one that parrallels Sin Nombre


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 11, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> yeh i saw trollhunter last night and enjoyed it
> 
> it was a bit blair witch meets cloverfield in the far north of norway, pretty good



I was not going to see it. Not another "found footage" film. But it was on at Ritzy and Id already seen Jane Eyre. I thought it was more interesting than Blairwitch or Cloverfield due to social comment , humour and the very good performance by the Troll Hunter actor.

By the end I was rooting for them. I also thought it was subtle critique of Norwegian society and government in particular.

Really glad I saw it. Special effects were pretty good as well.


----------



## Sue (Sep 11, 2011)

Double bill of The Lady From Shanghai and Gilda. Cracking dialogue, fiendish plots and the beautiful Rita Hayworth -- how better to spend a Sunday afternoon..?

(Also saw Kill List and The Skin I Live In this weekend. Thought TLFS and Gilda were both much better than either of them but then I am a sucker for old movies.)


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Sep 12, 2011)

Sue said:


> Double bill of The Lady From Shanghai and Gilda. Cracking dialogue, fiendish plots and the beautiful Rita Hayworth -- how better to spend a Sunday afternoon..?
> 
> (Also saw Kill List and The Skin I Live In this weekend. Thought TLFS and Gilda were both much better than either of them but then I am a sucker for old movies.)


rio double bill 

am trying to fit in jane eyre before impending holidays


----------



## Sue (Sep 13, 2011)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> rio double bill



Oh yes... Looking forward to the Ealing Comedy one in a few weeks. 

And getting over-excited already about the new Picturehouse in Mare St.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Sep 17, 2011)

Tron Legacy - 4
The Fighter - 7.5
Rango - 5
Cave of Forgotten Dreams - 8
Holy Rollers - 7
The Big Picture - 6 (but 9 for unintentional comedy value)
Rise of The Planet of the Apes - 7.5
The Skin I Live In - 8
Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy - 9


----------



## big eejit (Sep 19, 2011)

Also saw Trollhunter. Really enjoyed it. Great trolls, good humour and quite poignant.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 20, 2011)

Sue said:


> Oh yes... Looking forward to the Ealing Comedy one in a few weeks.
> 
> And getting over-excited already about the new Picturehouse in Mare St.



Im a Picturehouse member and was wondering if the new Hackney picturehouse will affect the Rio. Do you think it might?

I can see why PH are setting up cinema in Hackney as it up and coming area etc.

More likely to suceed than Curzon failed attempt to set up cinema in Millbank.


----------



## Sue (Sep 20, 2011)

Gramsci said:


> Im a Picturehouse member and was wondering if the new Hackney picturehouse will affect the Rio. Do you think it might?
> 
> I can see why PH are setting up cinema in Hackney as it up and coming area etc.
> 
> More likely to suceed than Curzon failed attempt to set up cinema in Millbank.



They've said they like the Rio and are planning to show different films etc. However, no idea how that'll actually work. Will go by preference to the Rio as it's an independent. Saying that, they quite often have films on for a couple of weeks that I really don 't want to see so the new cinema will be handy then.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Sep 20, 2011)

dynamicbaddog said:


> Kill List
> excellent British thriller very gruesome in places
> trailer and reviews - http://filmsponge.com/trailer-gut-wrenching-kill-list-hits-hard



Another vote for Kill List, genuinely scary & wtf, can't say more without giving it away. defo worth seeing in the cinema.


----------



## Mogden (Sep 20, 2011)

PJ20. Probably the only time I'll go to the flicks for the rest of the year. And I'm probably the only Urbanite to have been to see it let alone written a "fangirl" review of it


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 20, 2011)

troll hunters
tinker tailor soldier spy


----------



## TruXta (Sep 20, 2011)

And?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 20, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> troll hunters
> tinker tailor soldier spy


troll hunter


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 20, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> troll hunter


you fucking pedant. why don't you go through other people's posts and pick up those niggling inaccuracies i bet you hate - people putting know instead of no, and so on?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 20, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> you fucking pedant. why don't you go through other people's posts and pick up those niggling inaccuracies i bet you hate - people putting know instead of no, and so on?


just giving you a taste of your own medicine


----------



## TruXta (Sep 20, 2011)

He's a TEFL teacher now, he's honour-bound to do that shit.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 20, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> just giving you a taste of your own medicine


if that's the case then point me to one recent (and i'll be generous, say since march 2011) accusation towards me of pedantry.

otherwise fuck off.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 20, 2011)

TruXta said:


> He's a TEFL teacher now, he's honour-bound to do that shit.


you speak as though he had honour.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 21, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> if that's the case then point me to one recent (and i'll be generous, say since march 2011) accusation towards me of pedantry.
> 
> otherwise fuck off.


the vast majority of your posts are timewasting hairslpitting and point-scoring.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> the vast majority of your posts are timewasting hairslpitting and point-scoring.


i said 'point me to one recent accusation towards me of pedantry' not 'post up a load of auld shite'.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 21, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> i said 'point me to one recent accusation towards me of pedantry' not 'post up a load of auld shite'.



i'll give you two instants of you being a pedantic arsehole (it takes one to know one), but just check your own posts.
your obfuscation about what a cop was on the thread about the fireman getting arrested
your prissy contributions to the thread about a possible hospital on brixton hill


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i'll give you two instants of you being a pedantic arsehole (it takes one to know one), but just check your own posts.
> your obfuscation about what a cop was on the thread about the fireman getting arrested
> your prissy contributions to the thread about a possible hospital on brixton hill


neither of those are examples of being a 'pedantic arsehole' who deserved a 'taste of [his] own medicine' for a typo in a post about what films you've seen this year. on the first, i never said anything about what a cop was - all i said was the fireman involved had 'apparently' been a cop, and i elaborated on my reasons for that; on the second there was a certain amount of obfuscation by that arch-derailer minnie the minx. i made a number of (to me at least) obvious points, points which you didn't take issue. i'm not certain you took issue with me on either thread. so fuck off and get typing on those threads instead of doing what i'm sure you deplore and spreading arguments across threads.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 21, 2011)

QED


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> QED


it's posts like that which dissuade people (and not simply me) from posting longer and more considered contributions.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 21, 2011)

30 Minutes or Less


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 23, 2011)

The Change Up,
a few funny moments, but on the whole a bit disappointing.


----------



## Belushi (Sep 23, 2011)

A couple of short films and The Killage, rubbish Australian comedy horror at the Crystal Palace Film Festival.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Sep 27, 2011)

Jurassic Park
Loved it! I went to see it at the flicks first time around but I'd forgotten how great this film was. Had me on the edge of my seat. That bit with the electric fence..


----------



## baldrick (Sep 27, 2011)

also has the even better part where that bloke who is on the toilet gets eaten


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 28, 2011)

TruXta said:


> He's a TEFL teacher now, he's honour-bound to do that shit.



Is this why I give the staff of the coffee bar ( all on learning English visas) tips on slang and rude words? Ha Ha. From what I they tell me they all learn "proper" English. They try to explain grammer to me. I just dont understand it.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.drive-movie.com/

*Danish director Refn ( Pusher trilogy, Bronson , Valhalla rising) award winning breakthrough film noir. He can make an action film. Complex plot that does not insult your intelligence. Good car chases. Second half contains ultra violence. So like the Kill List not for the squeamish. 

 Good to see Refn make it in Hollywood but I still liked Pusher 1 and 2 best.*


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.rezofilms.com/world-sales/mademoiselle-chambon

"Mademoiselle Chambon"

On limited release. Saw it at Renoir. Got deserved good reviews. French with subtitles

*Low key film of relationship between teacher and local builder in small town. Story told with looks rather than a lot of dialogue. Particularly liked the way it portrayed ordinary people without being patronising. It just seemed like normal but not boring story. French are masters at this kind of understated humanist filmmaking*


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 28, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqkqF--v1tg

Kill List- as other posters have said very good film.

Starts off with post Iraq messed up British soldiers using there skills as hitmen. Part way through it becomes Horror film . A bit like "Dead Mans Shoes" I wondered if some of what we were seeing was the Soldiers descent into post traumatic... stress disorder madness. 

 Not sure it had a profound message. It is very British Horror film. Shows we can do it as well as Americans. On the violence level its up there with the Asian Extreme films. Had the audience flinching in there seats at a few points. Also not a film for cat lovers either. 

 The one thing about recent films like this is that they show disturbing view of this country. Underneath the suburban banality there is a lot of festering unhappiness and potential violence. Its no surprise this and Dead Mans Shoes both use war veterans. This country has been in a lot of wars recently.


----------



## Maltin (Oct 2, 2011)

As well as seeing Woody Allen's excellent Midnight in Paris, (http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/midnight-in-paris.281883/) I also saw Warrior recently which was very good and am surprised that no one has commented on it.

All of the main characters were interesting and the actors gave really good performances and whilst the film is about a sport (Mixed Martial Arts) that I have had no interest in previously, the fights and tournament were very exciting and made me interested in seeing some MMA in the future.

The trailer seems to give a lot of the interesting plot points away so I would suggest avoiding the trailer and possibly reviews.


----------



## treelover (Oct 4, 2011)

What is Tinker Taylor, etc like, is it worth seeing?


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 5, 2011)

treelover said:


> What is Tinker Taylor, etc like, is it worth seeing?


saw it this evening. It's a bit on the complicated side, I did'nt have a scooby what was going on for most of it, tho I got it by the end (I think)


----------



## Belushi (Oct 6, 2011)

treelover said:


> What is Tinker Taylor, etc like, is it worth seeing?



Saw it tonight at the Ritzy. Very poor compared to the book and TV adaptation, the most interesting aspect was Oldmans growing resemblance to Sir Robin Day.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 6, 2011)

is it true that is doesn't have any sailors in it?


----------



## pianissimo (Oct 7, 2011)

The Skin I Live In -

Wow, just wow!

Masterpiece.


----------



## Sue (Oct 8, 2011)

Melancholia. Not really sure what I thought of it to be honest (apart from that it could've easily lost half an hour).


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 8, 2011)

Sue said:


> Melancholia. Not really sure what I thought of it to be honest (apart from that it could've easily lost half an hour).



Watched it today and really loved it. The visuals and sound (or lack of sound) were superb, and Kirsten Dunst was great, as were Charlotte Gainsbourg and Kiefer Sutherland. I was in a daze walking from the cinema, took an hour to get my head together.


----------



## andy2002 (Oct 9, 2011)

*Johnny English Reborn:* great cast (Rowan Atkinson, Dominic West, Gillian Anderson, Tim McInnery), plenty of action and some genuinely funny moments.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Oct 9, 2011)

*Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy: *Very good cold war spy triller, wonderfully shot - great seventies sets.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 9, 2011)

http://www.youdontlikethetruth.com/

*Doc about Canadian in Guantanamo. Same as here in UK the Canadian government (Harper) did nothing to help there citizen. It was Canadian lawyers and journalists who got to the truth. Based around footage of Canadian secret service interrogation over 4 days. Footage released due to lawyers taking case to court in Canada. Riveting to watch and well put together.*

Saw it at Ritzy today. I guess it will be on More 4 doc slot soon.

Its a subject most people will know about. But when I was watching doc there were moments when I was apoplectic with anger about how he was treated.

There is one bit when a UN official points out that the Canadians age when captured (15) meant that he was classified by UN international guidelines as a child soldier. In which case he should be rehabilitated ( as has been happening after other wars) rather than charged with "war crimes" by US and incarcerated.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 11, 2011)

andy2002 said:


> *Johnny English Reborn:* great cast (Rowan Atkinson, Dominic West, Gillian Anderson, Tim McInnery), plenty of action and some genuinely funny moments.


I saw this today, thought it was really funny too.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 13, 2011)

1. The Way Back
2. True Grit
3. Animal Kingdom
4. Beneath Hill 60
5. South Solitary
6. Tomorrow When the War Began.
7. Les Geants

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1756595/

At the London Film Festival - Belgium film, sorta like Stand by Me, but with more drugs,and no dead bodies

enjoyed it.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 14, 2011)

tyrannosaur this afternoon, very very good but also very moody. went in feeling happy and content with unexpected late autumn sunshine afternoon and came out feeling like i could barely talk and wanted to curl up in the corner. peter mullan and olivia coleman are brilliant, its really really well done, but i wasn't surprised to see gary oldman's name come up in the credits, cos it did remind me of nil by mouth*.*


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 16, 2011)

http://www.sleepingbeautythefilm.com/

Australian film. Surreal and perverse take on the fairytale. I liked it. Its been likened to the Austrian director Haneke in the way its shot.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 18, 2011)

1. The Way Back
2. True Grit
3. Animal Kingdom
4. Beneath Hill 60
5. South Solitary
6. Tomorrow When the War Began.
7. Les Geants
8. Strawberry Fields

Another one at the London Film Festival, Brit flick about sexy, mentalist goings on amongst fruit pickers in Kent - awful, had the added awkwardness of having the directors and stars there  - I hightailed it out of there to avoid the awkward q&a afterwards


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 18, 2011)

Drive. 
enjoyed this, thought it was brilliantly shot. As has already been said on the Drive thread it's a lot slower than the trailer makes out.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 22, 2011)

Went to see the Woody Allen film Midnight In Paris this afternoon.
Liked it a lot, he can be a hit or miss these days but this was a really sweet gentle comedy.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Oct 23, 2011)

Just saw Junkhearts 

at the London film festival. I'm posting because it ought to have some special certificate of _*english miserabalism*_ attached, really drives you down and leaves you in a much worse state afterward.

This is not a bad film , Eddie Marsan is excellent, but just a warning. It's released in a couple of weeks.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Oct 23, 2011)

marty21 said:


> 8. Strawberry Fields
> 
> Another one at the London Film Festival, Brit flick about sexy, mentalist goings on amongst fruit pickers in Kent - awful, had the added awkwardness of having the directors and stars there - I hightailed it out of there to avoid the awkward q&a afterwards



Tell us more, why was it so bad ?


----------



## baldrick (Oct 23, 2011)

we need to talk about kevin.

awesome.  loved the book and was a bit apprehensive about the film.  mainly i have hated film adaptations of much-loved books.  but this one was as good in every way.  it wasn't exactly the same, the narrative style is different and stuff was left out BUT i honestly didn't notice.  and sometimes in scenes where stuff was left out, there were little references to what was missed.  very very tense, i knew what was coming, which didn't help, but it just built and built.  thought the final scenes were brilliantly done.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 23, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YPIRJFAZY2M

Limited release. Came out at ICA this weekend. Link to trailer above.

*황해 The Yellow Sea*​
*Complex and violent Korean crime thriller. Also has social context. The down on his luck taxi driver who decides to go to South Korea to do a "Hit" for a crime boss is an Ethnic Korean form China. Many Chinese Koreans try to get to South Korea to work as illegal immigrants. The film shows the way that there lives are precarious and dangerous. As illegal immigrants they are easy to exploit. Also shows that life in modern China is no picnic. The film shows how emigration breaks up families.*

* The first two parts of the film show the taxi drivers life in China and how he gets to Korea. The last two parts go into Korean style ultra violent crime and chase drama. As only they can do. The violence is so unlike western film. Has shades of Oldboy ( another excellent Korean film). Can seem over the top to western tastes. But I thought as a mainstream popular film it managed to combine chases and violence with psychological depth and characterisation.*

* What makes this film interesting is the characters.I rooted for the Taxi Driver. He as the crime boss who hires him says is always beaten but takes it with stoicism. He does not look look beaten whatever life throws at him. Same as in Oldboy. Not sure if this stoicism is a Korean thing or not. *

* Its ultimately a grim view of life. All the violence and death is at the end pointless.*


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 24, 2011)

Paranormal Activity  3,
how disappointing,  it did'nt make me jump once


----------



## tommers (Oct 24, 2011)

baldrick said:


> we need to talk about kevin.
> 
> awesome.  loved the book and was a bit apprehensive about the film.  mainly i have hated film adaptations of much-loved books.  but this one was as good in every way.  it wasn't exactly the same, the narrative style is different and stuff was left out BUT i honestly didn't notice.  and sometimes in scenes where stuff was left out, there were little references to what was missed.  very very tense, i knew what was coming, which didn't help, but it just built and built.  thought the final scenes were brilliantly done.



We have just come out of this. Not read the book.  It was um... harrowing.  Monday afternoon being harrowed.  Jesus.


----------



## Kidda (Oct 25, 2011)

The inbetweeners, Johnny English Reborn, Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy, Narnia: Voyage of the Dawn treader.

and im taking a bunch of kids to see Tin Tin on Thursday


----------



## DexterTCN (Oct 26, 2011)

Paranormal Activity 3 which was genuinely creepy at places.   Expect PA4 shortly.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Oct 29, 2011)

Contagion
all star cast but not much else going for it, I was bored silly throughout.


----------



## Callie (Oct 30, 2011)

Drive. Loved it, possible post cinema overreaction but nicely shot imo and good storyline. Gonna go read the thread now.


----------



## Belushi (Oct 31, 2011)

*Midnight in Paris* There's plenty I could criticise this for; the chocolate box portrayal of Paris, Owen Wilson's imitation Allen, Carla Bruni. But I thoroughly enjoyed it. A slight but very sweet romantic comedy, the most enjoyable Woody Allen film in a long time.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Nov 1, 2011)

Tron Legacy - 4
 The Fighter - 7.5
 Rango - 5
 Cave of Forgotten Dreams - 8
 Holy Rollers - 7
 The Big Picture - 6 (but 9 for unintentional comedy value)
 Rise of The Planet of the Apes - 7.5
 The Skin I Live In - 8
 Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy - 9
Once in a Lifetime, the story of the New York Cosmos - 8
Drive - 4


----------



## Belushi (Nov 2, 2011)

*Room at the Top *(1959) First of the British Kitchen Sink dramas, the story of an ambitious working class lad paying a high price for climbing the social ladder. A bit melodramatic at times but overall very good. Simone Signoret won a well deserved Oscar for her portrayal of his older lover.


----------



## belboid (Nov 2, 2011)

Belushi said:


> *Room at the Top *(1959) First of the British Kitchen Sink dramas


a pedant notes...Look Back In Anger came first.

RATT is bloody great


----------



## Sue (Nov 7, 2011)

The Ides of March. Thought it was good.


----------



## andy2002 (Nov 7, 2011)

Took the kids to see *Tintin* which was entertaining and action-packed enough but I'm still not quite sold on the weird animation style.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 9, 2011)

the American remake of Straw Dogs, despite being set in a different  location it stays really close to the 1971 original.


----------



## Reno (Nov 13, 2011)

These are the films released in the UK this year in general release or at film festival, which I saw:

1. Drive 10/10 
2. Amer 10/10 
3. Polytechnique 10/10 
4. Weekend 9/10 
5. The Woman 9/10 
6. Rise of the Planet of the Apes 9/10 
7. Animal Kingdom 9/10 
8. Black Swan 8/10 
9. A Separation 8/10 
10. Super 8 8/10 
11. Senna 8/10 
12. Submarine 7/10 
13. Red, White and Blue 7/10 
14. The Artist 7/10 
15. Source Code 7/10 
16. Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Pt2 7/10 
17. Tomboy 7/10 
18. Troll Hunter 7/10 
19. Incendies 7/10 
20. The Dead 7/10 
21. True Grit 7/10 
22. Super 7/10 
23. Contagion 7/10 
24. Julia's Eyes 7/10 
25. Le Quattro Volte 7/10 
26. Never Let Me Go 7/10 
27. Kill List 7/10 
28. Fright Night 3D 7/10 
29. Bridesmaids 7/10 
30. Making The Boys 7/10 
31. X-Men: First Class 7/10 
32. Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy 6/10 
33. Take Shelter 6/10 
34. Mother's Day 6/10 
35. I Saw the Devil 6/10 
36. Thor 3D 6/10 
37. Attack the Block 6/10 
38. Tucker and Dale vs Evil 6/10 
39. A Serbian Film 6/10 
40. The Skin I Live In 6/10 
41. Beginners 6/10 
42. The Lincoln Lawyer 6/10 
43. Scream 4 6/10 
44. Limitless 6/10 
45. Melancholia 5/10 
46. Bedevilled 5/10 
47. Unknown 5/10 
48. The Silent House 5/10 
49. Cold Fish 5/10 
50. The Adjustment Bureau 5/10 
51. Drive Angry 5/10 
52. Howl 4/10 
53. Snowtown 4/10 
54. Wake Wood 4/10 
55. The Awakening 3/10 
56. Potiche 3/10 
57. The Wicker Tree 3/10 
58. Red Hill 2/10 
59. The Adventures of Tintin 2/10 
60. House of Boys 1/10 
61. The Extraordinary Adventures of Adele Blanc-Sec 1/10


----------



## Maltin (Nov 13, 2011)

Reno said:


> These are the films released in the UK this year in general release or at film festival


Welcome back.    What was so bad about Tintin?


----------



## Reno (Nov 13, 2011)

Maltin said:


> Welcome back.  What was so bad about Tintin?



Everything, though I seem to be at odds with the rest of the world there. I like performance capture when it's used to integrate special effects creatures with actors (LOTR, Rise of the Planet of the Apes, etc) but I hate it when it's used for a full "animation" film. Tintin should have either been a fully animated film that honours the beautiful drawings of the comic (Tintin toys look lovely and could have been an inspiration for the CGI designs) or they should have made it a live action film and go the full Indiana Jones route. What we end up is an ugly compromise between the two. The characters have that dead eyed pixel zombie look that you often get with performance capture when you do something almost real, the "uncanny valley" effect. Some of the actors over act like mad to move like a "cartoon" (then why not fully animate the characters instead ?) and design wise they have that Mrs Doubtfire look: almost human, but with prosthetics stuck on. I was just flabbergasted how a comic book series so beautiful looking, ended up looking grotesque on screen.

It's this total lack of imagination on behalf of the filmmakers who don't come from animation (see also Zemeckis and Linklater), who think audiences can't relate to something that doesn't look and/or move naturalistic. It's like Pixar never happened (they would have done something wonderful with this). I generally like Spielberg, but I wished he'd keep away from animation (which isn't) from now on.

Apart from that, the story was rubbish, just a string of manic action sequences that were exhausting rather than exiting. There was little in terms of characterisation that worked and the whole thing just bored me to tears. Had I not taken a friend I would have not made it to the end.


----------



## Maltin (Nov 13, 2011)

Reno said:


> Everything, though I seem to be at odds with the rest of the world there. I like performance capture when it's used to integrate special effects creatures with actors (LOTR, Rise of the Planet of the Apes, etc) but I hate it when it's used for a full "animation" film. Tintin should have either been a fully animated film that honours the beautiful drawings of the comic (Tintin toys look lovely and could have been an inspiration for the CGI designs) or they should have made it a live action film and go the full Indiana Jones route. What we end up is an ugly compromise between the two. The characters have that dead eyed pixel zombie look that you often get with performance capture when you do something almost real (the "uncanny valley" effect), some of the actors over act like mad to move like a "cartoon" (then why not fully animate the characters instead ?) and they have that Mrs Doubtfire look: almost human, but with prosthetics stuck on. I was just flabbergasted how a comic so beautiful looking, ended up looking grotesque.
> 
> It's this total lack of imagination on behalf of the filmmakers who don't come from animation (see also Zemeckis and Linklater), who think audiences can't relate to something that doesn't look and/or move naturalistic. It's like Pixar never happened (they would have done something wonderful with this). I generally like Spielberg, but I wished he'd keep away from animation (which isn't) from now on.
> 
> Apart from that, the story was rubbish, just a string of manic action sequences that were exhausting rather than exiting, there was little in terms of characterisation that worked and the whole thing just bored me to tears. Had I not taken a friend I would have not made it to the end.


Thanks for the detailed reply.  I've not been a big fan of the motion-capture animated films I have seen so far but being based on a comic book and having Spielberg in charge, I thought it might have suited Tintin.  I will still probably go and see it in the next few days to see for myself.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 13, 2011)

Finally got round to seeing We Need to Talk About Kevin.
thought it was outstanding,


----------



## Sue (Nov 13, 2011)

Terrence Malick double bill -- Badlands and Days of Heaven.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Nov 14, 2011)

I went to see a xmas film, Arthur Christmas (the 2d version as I'm one of the 12%) It was O.K, but I was a bit 'bah humbug' about it all, it could do with being funnier but I'm sure your kids will love  it.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 14, 2011)

Reno said:


> These are the films released in the UK this year in general release or at film festival, which I saw





Maltin said:


> Welcome back.



yes, welcome back


----------



## Reno (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## pennimania (Nov 15, 2011)

The Space Between
Fast Romance

Both are small budget films (The Space Between was only 15k). I can really recommend them both - even if they are Scottish.

 I saw them at our local (tiny) film club. Fast Romance has just won a Scottish BAFTA - it's very funny and has great shots of Glasgow. The Space Between is a really beautiful, lovingly made film.

They deserve a wider audience - see them if you can!


----------



## DJ Squelch (Nov 15, 2011)

*Sound It Out*
Very good and a lot funnier than I was expecting. A film for anyone who has spent a significant part of their life rummaging through piles of records in small independent record shops. 8/10 

http://www.sounditoutdoc.com/
http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1805412/




> Over the last five years an independent record shop has closed in the UK every three days. SOUND IT OUT is a documentary portrait of the very last surviving vinyl record shop in Teesside, in the North East of England. Starring Tom, Kelly, David, Daniel, 70,000 records and the good people of Teesside. A distinctive, funny and intimate film about men, obsession and the irreplaceable role music plays in our lives.


----------



## pennimania (Nov 15, 2011)

DJ Squelch said:


> *Sound It Out*
> Very good and a lot funnier than I was expecting. A film for anyone who has spent a significant part of their life rummaging through piles of records in small independent record shops. 8/10
> 
> http://www.sounditoutdoc.com/
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1805412/


this sounds like just the sort of thing we're looking for at our film club!

Is it on DVD?


----------



## StraightOuttaQ (Nov 15, 2011)

pennimania said:


> this sounds like just the sort of thing we're looking for at our film club!
> 
> Is it on DVD?



I NEED to see this. I spent about four years living in The Tees Valley in the early nineties, obsessively visiting the indie shops all the time. I can still tell you were they all used to be - the legendary Fearnleys , Playback, the ones in the market in 'Boro, the little stalls in Stockton....


----------



## pennimania (Nov 15, 2011)

So how can we (me and StraightOuttaQ) get to see it ?


----------



## Ranu (Nov 15, 2011)

Went to see Tintin tonight, loved it.  Boo to the haterz...


----------



## DJ Squelch (Nov 15, 2011)

pennimania said:


> So how can we (me and StraightOuttaQ) get to see it ?



There is a "request a screening" link on the films website, the shop section says a limited DVD is out in 2012. Hopefully more cinemas will show it as it seems to be getting lots of good reviews.


----------



## pennimania (Nov 16, 2011)

DJ Squelch said:


> There is a "request a screening" link on the films website, the shop section says a limited DVD is out in 2012. Hopefully more cinemas will show it as it seems to be getting lots of good reviews.


Thanks for pointing that out 

I should have looked harder - we have been quite lucky in getting some really good films for our club and are now struggling to keep our standards high


----------



## Reno (Nov 20, 2011)

We Need to Talk About Kevin. I haven't read the novel, so I have no idea how this compares. The film looked and sounded beautiful, but I really wanted a bit more in terms of characterisation and psychological insight. The film is no more than an art house take of the "evil child" horror picture, without the camp pleasures of an Orphan or The Omen. Tilda Swinton, never the most naturalistic of actresses, has been much praised and does her best but I didn't quite buy this beautifully alien looking creature as a suburban wife and mother and she is so strangely mismatched with John C. Reilly's doofus husband. I think she did a better take on this type of a role in the little seen The Deep End, where she played a mother who has to come to terms with the actions of a son who she suspects to be murderer.

Apart from her character, the other players are paper thin. We have to take it on faith that like Damien, her son was simply born evil and Reilly is like any horror movie goon and ridiculously non-perceptive about the bad seed in his family. I'm also rather tired of this by now overused movie device of scrambling up the time line of events, feeding us little bits of information here and there to build up to a series of reveals. I think that in this case the film would have benefited from a chronological progression. It's fine when done well (like in the recent Red, White and Blue), but here I just thought "not again" as the film started in a self-consciously disorientating manner.

The film itself looks as stylised and OTT as a 70s Dario Argento film with expressionistic lighting and cinematography, but at least Argento films don't ask to be taken seriously and can be taken purely as exercises in style. This film struck me as an ultimately empty film with little to say. It's a shame because the subject matter of a mother who just can't love her child has great potential. I assume that the book managed to explore this better.


----------



## Sue (Nov 21, 2011)

Les Enfants du Paradis. Fabulous. (Especially Prevert's wonderful screenplay/dialogue. Smart, funny, fantastic.) See it.


----------



## wallsendbranch (Nov 21, 2011)

go to the flicks twice a week so seen most of the films this year....


----------



## Reno (Nov 21, 2011)

wallsendbranch said:


> go to the flicks twice a week so seen most of the films this year....



Thanks for letting us know. As something like a dozen films get released every week, you'll have to go more often to see most films.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 22, 2011)

http://www.snowtownthemovie.com/

"Snowtown" Aussie movie based on real serial killer in Australia. Out last Friday.

Just seen this at Ritzy. Very good Australian film. They make some good films but unlike US dont get distributed here that often, ​ 
This film will give u nightmares. Starting slowly it builds up to some very disturbing violence. The film does not go down the route of "grand guignol" but makes the violence real. Makes me question the role of violence. The film is partly about the horror of committing violence on another human being. In this the film is successful. Quite a feat imo. Cinema distances one so violence is often enjoyed vicariously. ​
Wont spoil the plot to say that Bunting and his accomplices start out by killing Paedophiles. They style themselves as vigilantes in there neighbourhood.​
However the start to enjoy killing. One of the books the film credits is called Killing for pleasure. ​
The acting is the usual Australian high standard. The cinematography and settings are all well conceived.​
Its a nightmare from start to finish. However the actual violence on screen does not start until quite a way into the film. The sense of unease builds up gradually as the film progresses.​


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 22, 2011)

Andrea Arnold's "Wuthering Heights" out last Friday.

http://www.artificial-eye.com/film.php?cinema=wutheringheights&trailer&plugs&qt=true&wm=true

Just seen Andrea Arnolds take on Wuthering Heights. The classic British novel I have never read. Ha Ha. So I dont now what the reaction of those who have read the novel would be to this film. Its worth seeing for the cinematography alone.​
Arnold has done two other films "Red Road" and "Fishtank". Both gritty urban dramas. She is very good at using image rather than dialogue. The sign of a real film maker imo. This is in evidence in this interpretation of the novel.​
The landscape is harsh and is a larger backdrop to the people. They are almost lost in the grandeur of the landscape. Which make there concerns seem petty at times.​
Arnold has cast a Black actor as Heathcliff. Looking up the novel it appears that Bronte described him as dark skinned like a gypsy or sailor. In her version she changes the dialogue at times to emphasise the racism. ​
Does it work? Well as a story I didnt know her film left me a bit cold. Couldnt really like any of the characters or there fate. Seemed like a cerebral version of the story emphasising the class and race politics. Nothing wrong with that. Or with making this story relevant for today. But I got the feeling part of the original novel is this great passion that the two have that is doomed.​
This is an unromantic love story. The best section is the first third. With two child actors playing the main roles. The affection for each is natural and comes gradually in the film. In almost wordless portrayel. Thats the bit I found the best.​


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 22, 2011)

"We need to talk about Kevin" directed by Lynne Ramsey

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1242460/

Well unlike Reno I liked this film. I have not read the novel. I've seen Ramsay's previous films Ratcatcher and Morvern Callar. Both very good. She has had some difficulties getting her next film but this adaption of a novel is very good.

The film is not meant to be realist. It takes the Mother/ Son psychological relationship to an extreme. The ambivalence in a Mother/ Son relationship is accurately portrayed because it is done in an excessive way. Its not real but contains psychological truths that are normally under the surface.

There is also some humour in the film. He is Mummys little Monster. The unreality of the film and its occasional black humour is to show us that this is not to be taken literally.

Tilda Swinton is on top form as is the actor who plays her son. The scenes with both of them are gripping.

I saw the film a few weeks ago and its Swinton whose presence is still in my memory. Particularly her in the prison visiting her son and in her new "home".

Its good to see Ramsey back on track. She is a film maker with a future.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 22, 2011)

Reno said:


> I think she did a better take on this type of a role in the little seen The Deep End, where she played a mother who has to come to terms with the actions of a son who she suspects to be murderer.
> 
> It's fine when done well (like in the recent Red, White and Blue), but here I just thought "not again" as the film started in a self-consciously disorientating manner.
> 
> ...



The Deep End with Swinton is a good film.

Red, White and Blue I havent seen but looks interesting.

Its worth checking out Ramseys "Morvern Callar" ( also based on a novel). Even though i guess We need to talk about Kevin probablyhas done better at box office. Due to big name of Swinton and the fame of the novel. Morvern Callar is also a pyschological film and possibly better than this one. Though I need to see it again


----------



## Reno (Nov 22, 2011)

I have seen Morvern Callar and I wasn't that big a fan of that one either. I feel Ramsey imposes her aesthetic style (which taken by itself is beautiful) rather bluntly on whatever material she tackles without the two being necessarily in synch. While it may be too obvious to compare her to Andrea Arnold (and I haven't seen Wuthering Heights yet) I feel that in her two first films Arnold was more attuned to her subject matter and her (equally striking) visual style seemed to me to be more in the service of story and characters than Ramsey's. Ramsey's sometimes heavy handed symbolism, like her (over-)use of the colour red in Kevin was also just a bit too much on the nose for me.


----------



## Reno (Nov 22, 2011)

I saw a preview of _Martha Marcy May Marlene_ tonight which I thought was excellent. It's about a young woman who escapes a Manson type cult and who goes to hide out with her older sister and her sister's husband. The film intercuts two timelines, one about the two years she spent in the cult and one that follows her first couple of weeks afterwards.

This is the _Winter's Bone_ of this year, a film that I really liked last year. Both are quietly menacing independent films about young women in perilous situations that reminded my US films of the 70s without being pastiche. In both films there is a growing sense of dread and in both films the always excellent John Hawkes plays a rather scary character. Apparently some people were pissed off about the WTF ending, but I thought it worked perfectly well and for me it extended the sense of unease that hangs over the entire film till long after I'd seen it.

Elizabeth Olsen, the younger sister of the rather scary Olsen twins, plays the title character/s and she is fantastic. She can't really escape her demons and heal because what's been done to her has been so thoroughly assimilated and there are no easy solutions or pad life lessons learned. Chilling.

Trailer here, though it sells the film as more of a conventional thriller than it is:


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 22, 2011)

Reno said:


> I have seen Morvern Callar and I wasn't that big a fan of that one either. I feel Ramsey imposes her aesthetic style (which taken by itself is beautiful) rather bluntly on whatever material she tackles without the two being necessarily in synch. While it may be too obvious to compare her to Andrea Arnold (and I haven't seen Wuthering Heights yet) I feel that in her two first films Arnold was more attuned to her subject matter and her (equally striking) visual style seemed to me to be more in the service of story and characters than Ramsey's. Ramsey's sometimes heavy handed symbolism, like her (over-)use of the colour red in Kevin was also just a bit too much on the nose for me.



Id be interested in what u make of Wuthering Heights. Myself I think WT was good but flawed. I thought that Read Road and Fish Tank were better.

They are very different Directors. Both came around at same time and are Scottish so are grouped together. I actually like the way Ramseys aesthetics are imposed.


----------



## Reno (Nov 22, 2011)

Gramsci said:


> Id be interested in what u make of Wuthering Heights. Myself I think WT was good but flawed. I thought that Read Road and Fish Tank were better.
> 
> They are very different Directors. Both came around at same time and are Scottish so are grouped together. I actually like the way Ramseys aesthetics are imposed.



I'm going to a screening of Wuthering Heights on Monday. I've heard that most people seem to prefer the first half to the second. Will let you know what I thought of it.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 22, 2011)

Reno said:


> Thanks for letting us know. As something like a dozen films get released every week, you'll have to go more often to see most films.


----------



## Reno (Nov 26, 2011)

I just went to see a preview of Polanski's black comedy *Carnage* and I haven't laughed this much watching a film in a while. Based on the play 'God of Carnage', this doesn't disguise its stage origins and takes place almost entirely in one apartment. It is however fantastically well shot, in widescreen no less, placing the four characters in compositions where they are always at maximum tension with each other.

The film is about two affluent New York couples (Jodie Foster and John C. Reilly, Kate Winslet and Christoph Waltz) who meet to smooth things out and avoid legal consequences after one couples son injures the other's in a playground spat. It's a familiar theatrical conceit where manners slip and the thin shell of civilisation cracks after characters meet with the most noble of intentions. With the help of a dodgy pie and some booze, things devolve rapidly, till all four are at each others throats.

The film moves at a brisk pace and comes in at just over 80 minutes which makes a nice change from the epic length of many films these days. All four cast members are excellent, with Christoph Waltz (Inglorious Basterds) being the stand out. Jodie Foster, who nearly always plays heroic characters, is maybe the biggest surprise. Unglamorous and looking her age, when she looses her bearings, her face turns into a haggard mask of pure rage.


----------



## DJ Squelch (Nov 27, 2011)

pennimania said:


> So how can we (me and StraightOuttaQ) get to see it ?



there are a few showings at the ICA in London in the next few days.
http://www.ica.org.uk/?lid=30673


----------



## Reno (Nov 27, 2011)

I just came back from a preview of *Hugo* with a Q&A with Scorsese (he is the spitting image of the old man in Pixar's 'Up' now). I haven't been a huge fan of Scorsese's films over the last couple of decades, but I liked this a lot better than many of his other recent films. It's still too long and massively overproduced for what is a rather slight story, but it looks and sounds gorgeous, has charm, the two child actors are excellent and everything that deals with the real Georges Melies is genuinely magical for any film buff. The thirteen year old I took with me got a little bored, but then his favourite film right now is Shogun Assassin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm a bit of a 3D agnostic, but the 3D here absolutely blew me away. Every sequence is thought through in terms of how to use perspective for maximum impact and to make the make the frame dynamic for the format. You can also clearly see that this has been shot for 3D instead of being a post-conversion job, the difference is like night and day. Anybody who turns up their nose at the 3D version is going to seriously miss out.


----------



## Maltin (Nov 27, 2011)

Reno said:


> I just came back from a preview of *Hugo* with a Q&A with Scorsese (he is the spitting image of the old man in Pixar's 'Up' now). I haven't been a huge fan of Scorsese's films over the last couple of decades, but I liked this a lot better than many of his other recent films. It's still too long and massively overproduced for what is a rather slight story, but it looks and sounds gorgeous, has charm, the two child actors are excellent and everything that deals with the real Georges Melies is genuinely magical for any film buff. The thirteen year old I took with me got a little bored, but then his favourite film right now is Shogun Assassin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have read excellent reviews of this and am looking forward to it.

I haven't been that impressed with most 3D films I have seen at the cinema as I find the glasses make the screen too dark.  Is that an issue here?  I hope not.


----------



## Reno (Nov 27, 2011)

Maltin said:


> I have read excellent reviews of this and am looking forward to it.
> 
> I haven't been that impressed with most 3D films I have seen at the cinema as I find the glasses make the screen too dark. Is that an issue here? I hope not.



Scorsese is the sacred cow of American cinema. He could release _Jack and Jill_ under his name and it would get great reviews. 

I saw _Hugo_ at Bafta's own cinema, which is first rate, so that wasn't the case for me. Sure it's a little darker, but not to a degree where it was noticeable. Apparently there is a problem with some cinemas who don't project 3D correctly.


----------



## Maltin (Nov 27, 2011)

Reno said:


> Scorsese is the sacred cow of American cinema. He could release _Jack and Jill_ under his name and it would get great reviews.


The main thing from the reviews that makes me look forward to it wasn't any praise over Scorsese more the film's supposed link and homage to cinema's birth/history.


----------



## Reno (Nov 27, 2011)

Maltin said:


> The main thing from the reviews that makes me look forward to it wasn't any praise over Scorsese more the film's supposed link and homage to cinema's birth/history.



..and that is indeed what's great about the film apart from the stunning use of 3D. Until it gets there it meanders a fair bit.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 27, 2011)

DJ Squelch said:


> there are a few showings at the ICA in London in the next few days.
> http://www.ica.org.uk/?lid=30673



good docs after cinema release are often found on More4 "True Stories" doc slot once a week or BBC4s Storyville.

Didnt know about this one. It does look interesting.

Worth checking what is on. Some of it is on demand.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b006mfx6 Storyville

http://www.channel4.com/programmes/themes/true-stories True Stories


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 27, 2011)

Maltin said:


> I have read excellent reviews of this and am looking forward to it.
> 
> I haven't been that impressed with most 3D films I have seen at the cinema as I find the glasses make the screen too dark. Is that an issue here? I hope not.



I was talking to someone who does editing about 3D. There is Imax and cinema 3D. Imax is very good to look at imo. But not all films are down in Imax as it needs special shaped screen etc.

Cinema 3D is coming under criticism. I know some people dont like it. I think the film industry should listen to peoples views on it more. I heard one cinema manager on the radio saying it will not last. The tickets cost more for starters and his customer feedback was that it was not good enough.

From talking to my friend it seems to me that cinema 3D is still a work in progress. It also costs a lot to do it properly. Less time and money spent shows in the quality. ( see Herzogs 3D doc on cave paintings).

There are also different projection systems. Picturehouse and Curzon use different ones. I dont know if that makes a difference. The glasses are different.

My friend said that in 3D unlike 2D there is a perfect point to see the film. This is set up when the film is made. The more ur seated from this ideal point the 3D image is not so good. The point is not always the same.

This and the change to digital projection will potentially change film as an art medium. My worry is that 3D will actually restrict directors creativity rather than expand it.

I liked 3D at first. Avatar worked well. But then I saw Burtons Alice in Wonderland. That film looked like 3D was just an add on afterwards.

I will be interested in seeing Scorceses use of 3D in this fictional film.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 27, 2011)

At a stretch this is on this thread.

Tacita Dean has used film as art form. Ive seen her film of lighthouses. She has installation in Tate Modern. Its a homage to the end of celluloid film and its replacement by digital film. This is happening fast.

http://www.tate.org.uk/modern/exhibitions/unilever2011/default.shtm

Its worth a look. Evenings are best when its dark outside. She does make beautiful images.

Digital film is like 3D a project in progress. Its still being improved in quality. However some say its not surpassed the quality and look u get from traditional film. The way its being improved is to make the final appearance like traditional film.


----------



## Reno (Nov 28, 2011)

I don't buy into all this nostalgia about the passing of celluloid and I'm convinced that now pretty much anything that can be done on celluloid can also be done on digital media. Sure, it is changing how films get made, but I don't think that's necessarily for the worse. Celluloid is expensive and digital is cheap and it allows almost anybody to make films for little money. Look at Gareth Edward's ultra-low budget genre bender Monsters. It looked like a gazillion bucks and the cinematography was beautiful, but it was made for ridiculously little money. Digital media is what is enabling independent film makers now to make their films for peanuts and it allows them to make them look beautiful and that's something to be celebrated.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 28, 2011)

The Separation.  Very good.  I'm told it's won awards and shit.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 28, 2011)

Reno said:


> I don't buy into all this nostalgia about the passing of celluloid and I'm convinced that now pretty much anything that can be done on celluloid can also be done on digital media. Sure, it is changing how films get made, but I don't think that's necessarily for the worse. Celluloid is expensive and digital is cheap and it allows almost anybody to make films for little money. Look at Gareth Edward's ultra-low budget genre bender Monsters. It looked like a gazillion bucks and the cinematography was beautiful, but it was made for ridiculously little money. Digital media is what is enabling independent film makers now to make their films and that's something to I'm happy about, but Hollywood is using it too. David Fincher shoots everything digital and his films look wonderfully cinematic and no different from something shot on celluloid.



I think there are gains and losses. Film is a recent invention. Its interesting as its tied to modernisation and industrialisation. Every time its changed something has been lost and gained.

Some silent films are great works of art in themselves. They wouldnt be done now. The skill of making a silent movie has been lost.

Black and White cinematography produced some great pictures. Its hardly ever used now.

The French New Wave would not have happened if cameras had not been developed during WW2. Before they were cumbersome and could not be easily taken out of the studio.

Colour films have changed over the years. There were different types of colour film. The transfer of old films onto digital and there restoration has caused debate about colour and contrast in the restored results. Choices are made by restorers after much debate. We will never see old films exactly as they were when first projected.

I agree that Dean is to nostalgic in a way. Digital technology has come down in price so much that it makes film making potentially accessible. As in the case of Monsters. Though the hurdle of presentation still has to be got through. I also think Dean is wrong as many young artists couldnt afford to make film before. Early artist film were poor video quality.

I think she is correct to acknowledge and celebrate the physicality of celluloid and the way it affected the image produced.

The main plus point for digital is its low cost. I have talked to people (photographers and in film industry) and Im not convinced yet of its quality. There is a certain flat blandness to it.

If I would get nostalgic about anything it would be the demise of cinemas. A lot of cinemas have been chopped up into multiplexes. There is still danger that cinema could disappear in the future with growth of internet and large screen TV/ moniters.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 29, 2011)

Couple of filums I saw on the plane yesterday.

Attack The Block - lame.

Senna - Really good.


----------



## Kidda (Nov 29, 2011)

Kidda said:


> The inbetweeners, Johnny English Reborn, Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy, Narnia: Voyage of the Dawn treader.
> 
> and im taking a bunch of kids to see Tin Tin on Thursday



Also Tower Heist. Which was actually quite funny.


----------



## Reno (Dec 4, 2011)

I saw *Shame* last night. Somehow I just can't get with many of the critically hyped films this year. While stylish and well acted, like so many addiction stories I found this one-note, predictable and melodramatic.

I get that the centre character is supposed to be an emotionally hollow man but that also makes him rather uninteresting and difficult to care about. Unlike with McQueen's conceptually more daring _Hunger_, I thought the minimalist solemnity here came across as lazy art house short hand (Bresson !) rather than illuminating its characters inner lives. The great Michael Fassbender gets to stare into the mid-distance a lot to convey inner torment, but he was far more captivating and intriguing in this years _X-Men_ film. Carey Mulligan is excellent as ever as his emotionally needy sister, but like everything in the film, her character arc is far too predictable and signposted throughout.

I think I like my addictive characters being part of a larger story, rather than the addiction being at the centre of the plot. This is The Lost Weekend with boobs and willies. Nice to see Fassbender's winkle but I didn't feel emotionally devastated like many critics claimed they were.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 4, 2011)

Saw Scorseses "Hugo" today. It was on Screen One at Ritzy so the 3D was good. I agree with Reno that it is best use of 3D ive seen for while. The trailer does not show much of the recreation of early cinema that is the best bits.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UGTfCw1x98A

Its manages to be both a family and a film about the birth of cinema. The best bits are the recreation of the early world of cinema. George Melies is one of the films real life characters. He sadly did end his life working in a toyshop. The big studios put this pioneer out of business. The film says it was WW1. His contribution to cinema only being recognised at the end of his life. As the film shows. There is a great use of old footage and recreation. Its also seamless -quite a feat.​
It is a (non boring) history lesson in early cinema. Got me to look up Melies on google as I dont know much about early cinema.​
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Georges_Méliès​
Scorsese defends and celebrates cinema as magic. A form of dreaming. Which if u think about it shows how radical cinema is as an art form. It also shows that the difference between low and high art / film is artificial. ​
 Cinema was influenced by entertainers like Melies who was an illusionist/ magician before the invention of moving pictures. As an illusionist Milies saw the potential of film as entertainment ( in the best sense) rather than being just used to record events.​
It has usual wholesome storyline for kids movie. Which occasionally dragged a bit. The kid who lives in the station is an interesting character. The station itself is a like a film set where dramas are played out. Ben Kingsley is good as Mieles. But then he always is good whatever he does.​


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 4, 2011)

why such a big font? looks like you're shouting. shh!


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 4, 2011)

I put this on FB as well. The font size seems to change when I paste and copy it here.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 4, 2011)

I watched Hugo on Saturday. Unfortunately I know the factual book, the novel is based on  so the film held no surprises. However I'm quite fascinated by early cinema pioneers. And Melies in particular.

Lots of nice visuals, rather slow film but an interesting story if you know little about automatons or Melies.

(Gramsci, can't believe you don't know much about Melies!!!! )


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 4, 2011)

Gramsci said:


> I put this on FB as well. The font size seems to change when I paste and copy it here.


not if you highlight it all and press the 'eraser/rubber/piece of chalk' button at the top left of the reply field


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 4, 2011)

ok thanks I will try that





boohoo said:


> I watched Hugo on Saturday. Unfortunately I know the factual book, the novel is based on so the film held no surprises. However I'm quite fascinated by early cinema pioneers. And Melies in particular.
> 
> Lots of nice visuals, rather slow film but an interesting story if you know little about automatons or Melies.
> 
> (Gramsci, can't believe you don't know much about Melies!!!! )



Actually I know little of early cinema. Never seen much of Chaplin or Keaton either. For some reason never got into seeing it. Oldest film Ive seen is Metropolis.

As its aimed at kids I was curious what they think. They seemed to like it. But its very different from Puss in Boots etc. Not sure what age group it was aimed at. Older or younger kids.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 4, 2011)

Gramsci said:


> ok thanks I will try that
> 
> Actually I know little of early cinema. Never seen much of Chaplin or Keaton either. For some reason never got into seeing it. Oldest film Ive seen is Metropolis.



Paul Merton has done a few good overviews about early cinema on bbc4.


----------



## boohoo (Dec 4, 2011)

Probably the only silent movie star still alive!!!


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks will check it out.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 4, 2011)

http://www.andrzej-zulawski.com/Szamanka.html

‎"Director Andrzej Zulawski's adaptation of Manuela Gretkowska's controversial screenplay reaches new extremes in the depiction of brutality, explicit sex, and passion as it tells the story of an anthropology professor Michal's

(Boguslaw Linda) growing obsession with a mummified shaman; spirituality; and the enigmatic, sexually voracious, violently disturbed beauty known only as "The Italian" (Iw
ona Petry). Along with very explicit erotic scenes, the film contains Zulawski's usual deliberate assaults on conventional morality, Catholicism, and Polish censorship — any of which may offend certain viewers"

I rather liked this film I saw at Ritzy last week as part of there Polish season. Ive seen one of his other films "The Silver Globe" which is just as barking mad. Sci fi of Polish astronauts crash landing on a planet. Then breeding to become tribes of Polish hippies in the future. That film was banned by the Communists. Some of the same themes of shamanism and irrationality in that film as well.

http://www.andrzej-zulawski.com/NaSrebrnymGlobie.html
Szamanka ( made after Communisn fell) outraged the more conservative Catholic Poles but young Poles went to see it.

Both these films attack conventional morality. Both offended either Communist authorities and the Catholic Nationalist ones of the present day.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 4, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> not if you highlight it all and press the 'eraser/rubber/piece of chalk' button at the top left of the reply field



Yes it works. Thanks for tip.


----------



## Reno (Dec 6, 2011)

I saw a preview of *The Woman in Black*. As a fan of the novel and the TV movie this is one of the films I was looking forward most to this year and it was the biggest movie disappointment of the year. When you adapt a story that has been hugely successful as a novel, stage play and TV adaptation, why would you chuck out 80 % of the plot, remove anything that makes sense and that gave characters (living and dead) their motivation and replace it with a barrage of cliches you've seen a billion times in this type of film before ? It replaces the incredibly bleak ending of the original with one that is supposed to be uplifting and which is toe curlingly schmalzy and has been seen a billion times before.

Instead of a slow build up, where the horror grew out of a slow accumulation of disturbing of details, this dispenses with a build up or an attempt to establish any sort of real world the horrors intrude upon and tries hard to be mega-spooky from the start, endlessly parading spooky children in pancake make up and spooky dolls around. The TV movie slowly built up to one of the biggest scares I remember (you could scratch me off the ceiling afterwards) but here there is just one dumb jump scare after another, because apparently modern audiences don't have the patience for a good story where the pay off comes at the end.

This is the worst adaptation of a great horror novel since the Catherine Zeta Jones starring travesty that was the The Haunting remake. What a total piece of shit.


----------



## spliff (Dec 7, 2011)

Reno said:


> ... .. . because apparently modern audiences don't have the patience for a good story where the pay off comes at the end.


... .. . or maybe it's the film makers. Don't blame the customer for shoddy goods.


----------



## MikeMcc (Dec 7, 2011)

A few weeks ago I saw 'The Help', an excellent film, bloody funny but also illuminating.


----------



## Reno (Dec 7, 2011)

spliff said:


> ... .. . or maybe it's the film makers. Don't blame the customer for shoddy goods.



That's why I wrote "apparently"


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 7, 2011)

My Week with Marilyn - a British film based on the book by Colin Clark 'The Prince, The Showgirl and Me' Depicting the time Clark spent with Marilyn Monroe when he was working on the set of The Prince and the Showgirl.


----------



## Reno (Dec 7, 2011)

...and ?


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 8, 2011)

Watched My Week with Marilyn and thought it was fab!  Michelle Williams done a fantastic job as Marilyn, totally believable.


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 8, 2011)

Big Gunz said:


> Watched My Week with Marilyn and thought it was fab! Michelle Williams done a fantastic job as Marilyn, totally believable.


agreed and  Kenneth Branagh was also very convincing as  Laurence Olivier.


----------



## Reno (Dec 8, 2011)

posted in the wrong thread


----------



## MellySingsDoom (Dec 11, 2011)

Finally got round to watching "Snowtown" yesterday - it was on at the Prince Charles - and yeah, one of the most brutal and vicious "mainstream" films I think I've ever seen.  I thought that tortune scene in "The Ressurection Man" was unpleasant enough, but this film tops it.  Tope marks for direction, acting and photography, too.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 12, 2011)

http://www.foxsearchlight.com/anotherearth/

"Another Earth"

Not my first choice but my friend wanted to see it. I like sci fi and she doesnt so that was a surprise. In the end I rather liked this film ( my friend didnt). Cahill almost pulls it off but not quite.

My friend didnt think it was that much sci fi but then sci fi is not all about aliens. It is unusual for having the main character a woman. As most sci fi tends to be male. I would still call this a sci fi film. Its not been heavily marketed as such and I would be curious if it brings in a more female audience. ( there was a balance of men and women when we went to see it. Unusual for sci fi).

Its partly a film about coming to terms with making a terrible mistake. Plot device that has been used before. To easy to hang a story off if u ask me. Still the twist to this is what if you could have access to another world where "you" didnt make a mistake and your life took a different path.

This is from the idea of the "Multiverse" that some theoretical physicists have postulated. Often in sci fi used more in the alternative history genre ( what if Adolf had won). The website for the film has links to the science. Click on parallel worlds.

Visually the film works. The soundtrack is also very good. And there are some good set pieces. It imo got better as it went along. I also liked the way that this is about ordinary people rather than heroes. I particularly liked the ending. I did feel it was to long. The story could have been told in an hour. This would have tightened it up more. There were some scenes which I thought were to extended.

I heard the director talking about this on the radio. He was asked about the recent films like Melancholia and The Tree of Life. Films that have other worlds and big themes. This film is more hopeful than either.

Potentially this film could get an audience. An intelligent date movie. Its not on that many screens. The lack of a big name does not help.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 13, 2011)

"Las Acacias" out on limited release. Won Caméra d'Or this year at Cannes. Trailer here:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-fK1fKMEA4

South American film about a truck driver who gives a lift to a women and her baby. A perfect little film. Deceptively simple. U can forget that most of the action takes place in the cab of the truck. It also has little dialogue. The interaction between the two is done mainly with looks and facial expression.

And its a South American film with no drugs or gangs. At last. Its a film that rewards patience. Well in the sense that its not fast action or dramatic shots like a lot of filmmaking at the moment. The relationship between the two builds up slowly. As these things do in real life. Touching and feels true to life. Also very moving by the end.

Its is a small scale film but its one of the best films Ive seen recently. It must have been quite difficult to make. What with a baby and a cramped cab to film in. But the difficulties in making it do not show and u concentrate on the story rather than how it was made. Excellent


----------



## Reno (Dec 14, 2011)

The US remake of* The Girl with the Dragon Tatoo*. I haven't read the novels and wasn't a huge fan of the Swedish film, but I thought this was pretty good and proof that occasionally remakes can improve on the original.

This version is more streamlined, more dark and more tense than the first adaption. The original film was a superior TV movie, this is a film by a great director, with better pacing, great cinematography and a fantastic soundtrack and sound design. While it isn't in the same league as Seven, Zodiac or The Social Network, it's still a great thriller. That said, this version can't quite overcome the clunky airport paperback feel of the plot. I'm not a huge fan of this type artificially constructed mystery, which drops a revelation every 30 minutes, with one shady family member after another getting wheeled out to rattle their skeletons.

The best thing in the first film was Noomie Rapace's star making performance. She outclassed everything around her. This film has a different approach to the character. Rooney Mara lacks the fierceness of the earlier Lisbeth, she is more vulnerable, traumatised and more alien looking, but she can be tough when she has to be. Many will probably still prefer Rapace, but I thought Mara held her own and her performance works within the context of the film. Mara's physical fragility made me fear more for her. It makes one particular sequence even more horrific than it was in the original. Neither the sex nor the violence have been toned down and it makes me wonder how this will go down in the US over the Christmas period. Overall this held my attention throughout when I tend to get bored with remakes of foreign films pretty quickly, especially when they are so close to the original in so many ways. Great title sequence too.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 14, 2011)

I saw the trailer for it yesterday. It did look good and its directed by Fincher.I agree the Swedish version was superior TV movie. Normally I stay well clear of Hollywood remakes. Particularly of Japanese horror movies. They are utterly pointless. For those who wont read subtitles.

from what u said and seeing the trailer I think I will go to see it.


----------



## Reno (Dec 14, 2011)

I mostly hate remakes of foreign films too, but then it's rare that a genuinely great director does one of these.


----------



## october_lost (Dec 14, 2011)

Seen twelve films this year at the flicks, was hoping to blitz a few films that are out before the end of the year, particularly *Tinker... *and* Kevin...*

*Drive *definitely the best by a good way; good homage to 80's action films, well shot, slow brooding atmosphere, good leads etc. Aside from that, Almodovar's *The Skin I Live In *was pretty solid, indie film *Weekend* had the best chemistry of any film I have watched in a long time and contray to the above I liked *Attack The Block*, it was patchy in areas, sort of like Dickens does sci-fi but, its heart was in the right place.

Mediocrity achieved by, *Tintin, Blitz, Xmen..., Adjustment Bureau*


----------



## Dr. Furface (Dec 14, 2011)

Tron Legacy - 4​The Fighter - 7.5​Rango - 5​Cave of Forgotten Dreams - 8​Holy Rollers - 7​The Big Picture - 6 (but 9 for unintentional comedy value)​Rise of The Planet of the Apes - 6.5​The Skin I Live In - 8.5​Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy - 9​Drive - 5​Moneyball - 7​


----------



## Sue (Dec 18, 2011)

The Deep Blue Sea. Well shot and acted and all that but a bit flat. Suspect that was probably down to the original play though.


----------



## Sue (Dec 19, 2011)

Purple Rose of Cairo and Midnight in Paris.

First was better than expected (not a Woody Allen fan really), the second was very cheesy. Paris looked nice though.


----------



## Reno (Dec 19, 2011)

I saw a preview of *Margaret*, by David Lonergan whose first film as a director was You Can Count On Me, one of my favourite films of the last decade. The film was shot over five years ago and has been in post production limbo all this time because Lonergan was bound by contract to deliver a film no longer than 2 1/2 hours and he couldn't find a way to cut the film down from its 3 hours. Now finally a version that is 2 hours and 29 minutes has been released and it's brilliant, if a little all over the place but then that fits the subject matter. The studio rushed this out in the US without publicity, apparently to punish the director for his self-indugence but then both critics and an audience got behind it to make it a serious awards contender this year. Together with Drive it's the best American film I've seen all year. It's an amazingly ambitious film and it mostly succeeds. It moved my like no other film this year. It starts with Anna Paquin's college student distracting a bus driver who then runs down a woman in a horrific accident. The woman dies in Paquin's arms. The film takes the repercussions of the accident as its spine to branch out in all sorts of directions of moral dilemmas with a large cast of characters with various interests at conflict with each other. Lonergan's makes you see everybody's side. It goes off on tangents that give even minor characters a voice, to become an intimate epic of the human soul and the result is thought provoking, moving and more alive than almost any other film I've seen this the year (of this years films the one that comes closest is the excellent Iranian drama A Separation). The film is shot through with an incredible sense of humanism and generosity towards its many characters, all of them with various flaws like real people. It's the smart anti-dode to the glib misantropy of a Lars Von Trier, Todd Solonz or Neil La Bute. Everybody here has their reasons. It's also the great New York film the "serious" Woody Allen has been wanting to make all his career, but just doesn't seem to be capable to.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 19, 2011)

Margaret was on at Ritzy for a week. Its on at Panton st Odeon- might as well see it on DVD in that case as the screens are so small there.

So I havent seen it. Mostly got good reviews. I wonder if a "Directors Cut" DVD will come out. As in this case it sounds like it would be worth watching. As I had read he didnt really want to cut it down.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 19, 2011)

http://www.misteriosdelisboa.com/

Saw "Mysteries of Lisbon" (Mistérios de Lisboa) by Raul Ruiz at Lumiere on Sunday. It is on limited release. It was made originally as TV series. The film version is 4 and half hours.  Lumiere showed it with interval.

It looks good on the big screen. From further reading I gather it was made as a cinema film as well as for TV. It was part funded by Portuguese TV.It had great sets and the way its shot reflects the mysterious nature of the events. Its based on a novel from by a 19c Portugese writer Camilo Castelo Branco.

I know its a long film and would be in the art film category but its not boring. This is a film about desire and the cruelties that people inflict on each other. Also the cruelties that desire inflicts on us humans. We are not always fully in control of the forces that drive us. Not the most optimistic film but not an exercise in miserabilism either.

I loved the way it was shot. Its one of those films that hold you with its imagery. It was like looking at a moving painting.

When it started I was afraid it would be another well made but pedestrian costume drama. There is much more to the film than that. It goes into pyschological and philosophical areas of human relationships. It is a dark but humane film. Whilst set in the 19c its themes are universal. All the characters are flawed but not evil. I do not want to spoil the plot so will not say more than that about the characters.

The director has also made a film "Time Regained" based on Prousts work. (The only other film Ive seen of his) This film has a few similarities. A narrator looking over his life. It is labyrinthine . There are stories within stories.

The website says the film is on DVD. Its in Portugese with subtitles.

The director died recently. He is one of those well known directors ( in film circles) whose work is not shown that much. Here is his obituary:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/2011/aug/19/raul-ruiz-obituary

BTW what is it with cinemas and winter? Second time ive been to cinema and been told there is a "problem" with heating. Like maybe they didn't get it serviced in the Summer?


----------



## Reno (Dec 24, 2011)

*Young Adult*. I wasn't convinced by the glib hipster posturing of _Juno_ which was Diabolo Cody's last big success as a writer, so I wasn't looking forward to this but I quite enjoyed her latest. Charlize Theron plays the successful and glamorous but emotionally stunted author of a series of young adult novels, who returns to the small town she grew up in to steal her college sweetheart from his wife and baby.

Charlize Theron's character is not some ultimately loveable romantic comedy ditz in the Julia Roberts/Cameron Diaz mould, she really is a total asshole. Yet she has enough self knowledge to be vaguely aware of that. This prevents her from become a one dimensional caricature and it makes her an almost tragic character.The film is more of a bleak character study, then a comedy. Whatever comedy there is, is extremely uncomfortable. The dialogue is more restrained than in Juno and serves the characters rather than to show off Cody's cool credentials.

The film is not a total misanthropy fest and there are likeable characters who gently try to steer her in the right direction, but to quote the Seinfeld motto, there is no hugging or learning here. Theron is fantastic as a woman who thinks her beauty and determination can get her anything but whose inner ugliness drives everybody away. As a bonus, the film also flies by at a now rare 1 1/2 hours running time.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 27, 2011)

Was forced to watch *Romantics Anonymous*. Yeah French whimsy rubbish as you would expect, did the job.

*The Silence*: German thriller see review here http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/2011/oct/27/the-silence-film-review

Very dark thriller about a paedophile who rapes and murders a young girl in a countryside villiage while his friend sits in the car and is a witness to the crime. Although the friend doesn't do anything crimewise he is traumatised by guilt but doesn't give away his friend to the police (hence the Silence) and the case remains unsolved. Fast forward 20 odd years later and almost the exact same crime is committed in exactly the same remote spot. Will accompalice (now married with a son) confront his demons and face his old friend?

I actually think this is my film of the year. Absolutely fantastic! Brilliantly acted dealing with a difficult subject.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 28, 2011)

"The Silence" only had a limited release here. As usual at tiny Panton Street Odeon in London for a short time so I missed it. I will definitely try to watch this on DVD. Though it would have been good to have seen it in cinema as German films are normally very well made and look good on big screen.

Its strange how some very good films get such limited release. Whilst "French whimsy" got a better release than The Silence.

I saw the trailer for Romantics Anonymous And thought I cant be bothered to see it as it looked like what u said. But it works on the middle brow Renoir type audience goer. Who thinks this is the height of sophistication. Which it isnt. Its the French version of Hollywood light tosh.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 28, 2011)

"Les Enfants du paradis"

This is new digital restored version of an old French film. It certainly looks like new. At beginning there are comments on the restoration and transfer to digital. Choices have to be made about the way the film looks in the restoration. I dont know enough about it myself. Nor have I seen original non digital version. So its difficult to comment on the look of the restoration.

Trailer of new version and plot summary here with dates of where its being shown around the country:

http://www.bfi.org.uk/whatson/bfi_around_the_uk/film_releases/les_enfants_du_paradis

Its a famous French film Ive never heard of made at the end of WW2. I suppose the old French films we see are from the 60s. Its better known in France. The leading actress (Arletty) was famous in her day. It has controversial history as it was made under German occupation. Being finished just after the war.

For a touchingly patriotic French view of the film see here:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/commentis...nts-paradis-garance-interior-song?INTCMP=SRCH
(They do love there leading ladies in France. Even if they were collaborators "horizontale")

But its in no way a collaborators film. Its clearly 110% French (in a good way). Not surprised its more famous in France. I thought it might be a light costume drama. But to my pleasant surprise its much more than that. Quite a find. I always like to see a film I know little about and come out thinking what a great film that was.

Its also in the category of "they dont make them like that anymore". There are some ( very well done) crowd scenes with hundreds of extras.

In fact I really liked this film. France is famous for it films of the 60s. Which took to the streets and showed life outside the studio set. This film I thought was just as fresh as later film. It recreates 19c Paris. Like Dickens it shows the underworld. Unlike Dickens its not in the slightest patronising towards lower class characters. (It reminded me a bit of Gangs of New York- but Enfants is better)

In retrospect, trying to put down a few comments about it, I realise its a highly complex film. Though when watching it u dont feel it. It is fast moving with a great script.

Its partly a love triangle that starts off with some light humour. As it goes on it gets more dark. The main characters ( who work in or like the theatre) discuss the differences between tragedy and comedy. Which one is more true to life. This film says a lot about life and love.

Deserves a second viewing. I saw it at Ritzy and the audience clapped at the end. Does not happen often in cinema.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 28, 2011)

0


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 28, 2011)

Actually, that might be a lie. Lemme think. I saw Source Code. 
Think that might be it.


----------



## JimW (Dec 28, 2011)

Went to see Tsui Hark's new one, Flying Swords of Dragon Gate, at the flicks yesterday, in glorious 3D. Fine for what it was (with a very good turn from Li Yuchun who won the Supergirl talent contest here a few years back) but can't see why he bothered with the 3D and of course not so much a plot as a set-up for various set-piece dust-ups.


----------



## Big Gunz (Dec 28, 2011)

Gramsci said:


> "The Silence" only had a limited release here. As usual at tiny Panton Street Odeon in London for a short time so I missed it. I will definitely try to watch this on DVD. Though it would have been good to have seen it in cinema as German films are normally very well made and look good on big screen.
> 
> Its strange how some very good films get such limited release. Whilst "French whimsy" got a better release than The Silence.
> 
> I saw the trailer for Romantics Anonymous And thought I cant be bothered to see it as it looked like what u said. But it works on the middle brow Renoir type audience goer. Who thinks this is the height of sophistication. Which it isnt. Its the French version of Hollywood light tosh.



I saw it at the Phoenix Picturehouse in Oxford.  Blink and it's gone!  About 3 people walked out of the cinema during one of the graphic scenes, I guess they were expecting some German whimsy?  TBF the summary on the website didn't mention anything about the raping of a child tut tut.


----------



## Reno (Dec 29, 2011)

edit


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 29, 2011)

Alvin and the Chipmunks V: Chip Butty!


----------



## Dr. Furface (Dec 29, 2011)

Tron Legacy - 4
The Fighter - 7.5
Rango - 5
Cave of Forgotten Dreams - 8
Holy Rollers - 7
The Big Picture - 6 (but 9 for unintentional comedy value)
Rise of The Planet of the Apes - 6.5
The Skin I Live In - 8.5
Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy - 9
Drive - 5
Moneyball - 7
Dreams of a Life - 6

Also saw...
Once in a Lifetime, the Story of the New York Cosmos at the Everyman football films festival - it ain't new but it is a great film.
Apocalypse Now at the End Of The Road festival. So good to see this again on a big screen - still the best film ever.
Also at EOTR I saw about half of Attack the Block, which for a low budget British flick was alright, fairly amusing but nothing special.


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 30, 2011)

Went to see *The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo*. It was ok. The best thing about it was the heroine. Everything else was fairly standard thriller fare. There is a horrible rape scene in it which some may not want to see. I also have a criticism of it which I don't think I can voice because we don't seem to have spoiler tags any more and it concerns the plot resolution.

I was also mildly annoyed in the first five minutes by the heroine turning up on a motorbike and coming into the room with a hairstyle that IN NO WAY would fit under a helmet. But that's just me


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 30, 2011)

Spoiler tags are still here! I saw it yesterday. Thought it was generally better than the original. Dunno why everyone spoke in a foreign accent while Daniel Craig spoke in his own


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 30, 2011)

How do I do them then? Can't see an option.


----------



## RubyToogood (Dec 30, 2011)

Ah never mind, worked it out. What I wanted to say was: 



Spoiler



Why oh why oh why is it that in every whodunnit since about 1986 the solution turns out to be connected to child abuse? Can we not move on from this now?


----------



## october_lost (Dec 30, 2011)

I took my GF and nephews to see *Hugo*. It was overly long, not really a family film and I couldn't care about the little kid per se, but Kingsley was good and the homage scenes to early french cinema really lifted what would have otherwise been a duff Scorsese effort.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 30, 2011)

1. Arriety

end.


----------



## Maltin (Dec 31, 2011)

Didn't go too often this year - my lowest number for over a decade.

My favourites were:

*The King's Speech* - superb performances all round and an excellent story
*Midnight in Paris* - wonderful fun
*Hugo* - beautiful and well told and a wonderful love story to the early day of film
*Warrior* - never been interested in UFC before, but story and action sequences were very good
*True Grit*- good remake and very good performances, especially from Hailee Steinfeld

All the others that I saw were all OK. None were particularly bad.

The Fighter - despite Bale overacting a bit and Wahlberg underplaying, overall, it worked well

Paul - reasonably funny premise and film

Unknown - dumb but fun

The Adjustment Bureau - OK for a chase movie

Source Code - I really enjoyed the story

X-Men: First Class - enjoyable prequel. Much better than Wolverine.

The Beaver - an interesting film with a good performance from Gibson

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part Two - good but too dark in 3D

Super 8 - not as good as hoped but still fun

The Inbetweeners - a bit up and down, but funny overall

Rise of the Planet of the Apes - a good start to a potential new franchise

Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy - a bit slow and confusing but still good

Contagion - interesting story

Sherlock Holmes: A Game of Shadows - I don't like Ritchie's use of slow motion to tell us what is going to happen before it happens, but the film was still fun

Mission: Impossible - Ghost Protocol - some excellent sequences


----------



## Maltin (Dec 31, 2011)

Reno said:


> I just came back from a preview of *Hugo* with a Q&A with Scorsese (he is the spitting image of the old man in Pixar's 'Up' now). I haven't been a huge fan of Scorsese's films over the last couple of decades, but I liked this a lot better than many of his other recent films. It's still too long and massively overproduced for what is a rather slight story, but it looks and sounds gorgeous, has charm, the two child actors are excellent and everything that deals with the real Georges Melies is genuinely magical for any film buff. The thirteen year old I took with me got a little bored, but then his favourite film right now is Shogun Assassin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with you totally about the film.

I thought it was one of the best looking films I have seen for a long time. Asa Butterfield was a bit too wide eyed for me but his and Chloe Moretz's performances were good. It still seemed strange having the girl from Kick-Ass acting so prim and proper though.  Whilst perhaps a bit of an unnecessary character, I thought Sacha Baron Cohen was very good too.

The film was too long but I thought the story was very interesting and was good to see a mainstream film telling a story about the early days of film. I wasn't sure how based in fact some of it was but it seems a quite a few of the key claims are true.

The main downside for me was my experience of trying to see the film.  I tried to see it locally but the cinema had a power cut as soon as I walked into the cinema  so it was cancelled.  As I was working near London a few weeks later, I decided to watch it at the Odeon Leicester Square instead, however, the tickets were an extortionate £17.60


----------



## dynamicbaddog (Dec 31, 2011)

despite having a Cineworld card I've only been to the cinema once this month As I probally won't be going today either my completed list for 2011 looks like this

Meet the Parents: Little Fockers 6/10
127 Hours - 8/10
Gulllivers Travels -6/10
The King's Speech 6/10
The Dilemma 6/10
Black Swan 5/10
Barneys Version 7/10
The Mechanic 8/10
Just Go With It 3/10
Hereafter 5/1o
Paul 6/10
True Grit. 4/10
West is West 8/10
The Fighter 8/10
Hall Pass 7/10
The Lincoln Lawyer 8/10
You Will Meet a Tall Dark Stranger, 7/10
Anuvahood 10/10
The Roomate 2/10
Your Highness 7/10
Scream 4 7/10
Beastly 8/10
Arthur 7/10
Limitless 8/10
Everywhere and Nowhere 9/10
Insidious 4/10
Attack the Block 8/10
Cedar Rapids 8/10
The Hangover 2 8/10
Last Night 8/10
Bridesmaids 9/10
Horrible Bosses. 7/10
Super 8 5/10
Rise of Planet of the Apes 9/10
Zookeeper 7/10
The Guard 9/10
One Day 8/10
The Inbetweeners 9/10
Kill List 9/10
30 Minutes or Less 7/10
The Change Up 6/10
Jurassic Park 9/10
Tinker Taylor Solider Spy 2/10
Johnny English Reborn 7/10
Drive 8/10
Midnight In Paris 8/10
Paranormal Activity 3, 5/10
Contagion 0/10
Straw Dogs 8/10
We Need to Talk About Kevin 9/10
Arthur Christmas 5/10
My Week with Marilyn 7/10


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 31, 2011)

I saw the Fincher version of "The Girl with the Dragon tattoo".

The opening credits are visually amazing. After that it was a slight let down. Follows the storyline of the first film pretty closely. Maybe because I already knew the plot and had seen the original film I was not so grabbed by this film.

There is nothing that wrong with it. It looks good and the acting is fine. Lisbeth is well played.

However Im not so keen on the casting of Craig. He does his part well. I remember in the original film the actor who played him looked more of a mess. Which fitted the character better. Craig just looks like Bond however hard he tries. Like going around unshaven.

Also I felt the relationship between Lisbeth and Mikael was more real in the original film. Both were dysfunctional people who gradually grew closer.

Without a plot spoiler I was not sure about the ending. It seemed different from the original film and less successful.

I have not read the book. Which is a bestseller. Many people I know who saw the original film have read the book. So the merits of the film is whether it dramatises the characters and plot well.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 31, 2011)

Maltin said:


> .  As I was working near London a few weeks later, I decided to watch it at the Odeon Leicester Square instead, however, the tickets were an extortionate £17.60



I know. Its starting to get very expensive to see films. I never go to Leicester square now. Also some of the Odeon cinemas are out of my reach.

If u want to see one of the best  and biggest screens in London that is cheaper than Leicester square go to the Curzon Mayfair ( Screen One). Because its slightly of the beaten track its never full.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 31, 2011)

RubyToogood said:


> Ah never mind, worked it out. What I wanted to say was:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How do you set up Spoiler?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 31, 2011)

Craig is pretty cool though. After watching the film, I kept trying to do that thing he does with his glasses when he's finding clues. They kept falling of my head though. He must have a tiny face.
I did think some of it was a bit Scooby Do, but was very enjoyable and the title sequence was indeed a bit awesome, thou the Led Zepp was too loud for the cinema's shitty sound system to cope with. Trent Reznor's score was very bassy too and the bass pulses in tense scenes just made the bass cabinets under the screen fart, which was very annoying. Cinemas need to pay more attention to their audio set ups. It's a common annoyance for me. My dad had to put his fingers in his ears when music and ads were playing as it played hell with his tinnitus.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 31, 2011)

Gramsci said:


> How do you set up Spoiler?


Just put 'spoiler' in tags


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 31, 2011)

none


----------



## Sue (Jan 2, 2012)

Okay, so not 2011 but went to see the new Sherlock Holmes film earlier. Thought it was bloody awful. My flatmate liked it though.


----------



## metalguru (Jan 2, 2012)

127 hours (vue)
The kings speech (odeon Leicester square)
Black Swan (haymarket)
Blue Valentine (haymarket)
Brighton Rock (curzon soho)
The Fighter (odeon west end)
Paul (clapham picture house)
True Grit (curzon soho)
Howl (odeon panton st)
The Adjustment Bureau (cph)
Rango (odeon marble arch)
Fair Game (odeon whiteleys)
Petulia (bfi)
Submarine (odeon haymarket)
Finally Sunday (bfi)
Limitless (trocadero)
X-Men: First Class (cph)
Bridesmaids (cph)
Horribles Bosses (cph)
Rise of the planet of the apes (Chelsea)
Friends with Benefits (Zurich)
Tinker tailor soldier spy (Richmond Odeon)
Adventures of Tintin -3D (Clapham Picture House)
A very Harold & Kumar Xmas (trocadero)
My week with Marilyn (odeon high st ken)
50/50 (apollo west end)
mission impossible 4 (odeon marble arch)


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 2, 2012)

Sue said:


> Okay, so not 2011 but went to see the new Sherlock Holmes film earlier. Thought it was bloody awful. My flatmate liked it though.


Why did you think it was bloody awful?


----------



## moonsi til (Jan 2, 2012)

I have seen quite a few films in 2011 but I cannot recall them all. The Kill List stands out as it was not what I expected it to be and I giggled lots at Puss In Boots. Last film I saw was the new Sherlock one on NYE which I enjoyed. I shall post on the 2012 thread later as I also have a cineworld card so going back to the flicks today.


----------



## stilladvance (Jan 2, 2012)

best film of the year for me was margaret, starring anna paquin. great portrait not just of post-9/11 politics in new york, but a girl going through adolescence, and family relationships.  also just really ambitious, as its over two and a half hours length (you didnt feel it though), and kinda like an epic novel in its scope (made me think a bit of jonathan franzen for some reason, in that if freedom/corrections were Great American Novels, margaret really is a Great American Film). apart from margaret, i liked the girl with the dragon tattoo quite a bit. i loved rise of the planet of the apes too, just to see apes going crazy and getting their revenge on mankind. melancholia and take shelter were amazing too. i really liked midnight in paris as well.


----------



## Sue (Jan 2, 2012)

Pickman's model said:


> Why did you think it was bloody awful?



Plot didn't make much sense (felt like they'd taken bits out of the film and hadn't noticed it messed with the plot), Robert Downey Junior overracted horribly (maybe the style of the picture but annoying nonetheless), Guy Ritchie's directing style, even bloody Stephen Fry was in it... Apart from that, it was great. 

All my own fault, knew I'd probably hate it (which is why I didn't go and see the first one) but was persuaded to go by my flatmate.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm surprised at the number of people rating Rise of the Planet Of The Apes. I don't think I've ever seen such a complete and utter awful film full of crap CGI everywhere.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jan 4, 2012)

stilladvance said:


> best film of the year for me was margaret, starring anna paquin. great portrait not just of post-9/11 politics in new york, but a girl going through adolescence, and family relationships. also just really ambitious, as its over two and a half hours length (you didnt feel it though), and kinda like an epic novel in its scope (made me think a bit of jonathan franzen for some reason, in that if freedom/corrections were Great American Novels, margaret really is a Great American Film). apart from margaret,



Yes thumbs up for Margaret, almost no publicity and shunned by it's studio.  Shooting finished in 2005 

'The Lady' about Aung San Suu Kyi  , avoid, sob fest where you learn nothing much about Burma.


----------



## TruXta (Jan 4, 2012)

skyscraper101 said:


> I'm surprised at the number of people rating Rise of the Planet Of The Apes. I don't think I've ever seen such a complete and utter awful film full of crap CGI everywhere.



Me too. The only way it's a good film is if you compare it to the remake of the first one.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jan 4, 2012)

DJWrongspeed said:


> 'The Lady' about Aung San Suu Kyi , avoid, sob fest where you learn nothing much about Burma.



Thanks for the heads up, will avoid. Sounds like a potentially good film ruined.


----------

